# Weekly Competition 2019-34



## Mike Hughey (Aug 20, 2019)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R' U R2 U F' R F2 R' U2
*2. *R2 U R' F U' F' R2 F U'
*3. *U R' U' R2 U' R2 F U2 R' U'
*4. *R2 U' R U R' U R' F U'
*5. *R2 F U' R2 U' F' U R'

*3x3x3*
*1. *D' L U' F B D2 F2 U' R2 L U' R2 B2 D R2 D' F2 B2 L2 D R2
*2. *L2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U' B2 F2 D' F2 R2 B' L B2 R2 B' D R2 B' R U2
*3. *F U D' R D2 F R' F2 L U2 F U2 B R2 F' U2 L2 U2 D2 F'
*4. *U2 R' U' F' R' U' D' R2 L B' D' R2 U B2 U' F2 D2 L2 U F2 B2
*5. *R2 B2 F2 U2 B2 U L2 D2 B2 F2 D F L D' R2 B' L2 B2 D' L2 R2

*4x4x4*
*1. *D B Uw' U B' D' Uw B' Rw2 D2 L2 R' B2 Fw' Rw2 B' L2 R2 D' L' R2 B Fw' F L2 R2 U' F' L F2 D F L Rw R' D2 B' F2 D L'
*2. *D2 U2 L' Rw2 B R' D' Uw Fw2 F R Fw F' Uw2 L' D' B2 U2 F2 U' B' R B L' U2 F Rw Uw' B' Fw2 U2 Fw2 L' Rw R' B2 U F2 Uw B'
*3. *D' Uw Rw2 Fw' L Fw D2 Uw L Fw' D2 R2 D2 R2 Uw2 U B2 Rw' D U2 Rw Uw2 F2 L B2 Fw D' B R2 U' B Uw L' R F Uw' U2 Rw' R2 Uw2
*4. *B2 R' Uw2 Rw Fw U2 L2 R' Uw B2 Fw' L' B' Rw' Fw2 U' Rw R' B' Fw U' L' D2 B D2 U Rw' R2 B2 D2 Uw Fw' Uw U B' R F2 Uw' L2 Rw'
*5. *B2 U' Rw' F' U' F2 R Fw2 Uw U2 L2 Rw F' U2 R2 B2 Fw2 F Uw2 Fw' R2 Fw U' R Fw Rw' R2 U2 Fw2 R U' L2 D' Rw D' U L D2 Uw2 B'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Bw2 Rw2 D' Lw B Fw F' R Uw2 Fw F2 R2 D Uw2 F Uw Fw D' L Dw' U' B Lw' R' B' Bw' F Lw' R' D Dw2 Uw U' B2 U' B Bw2 F2 L2 Bw Fw' F' Dw2 U2 B Dw' Bw' U Bw Lw B' Bw2 F Dw Uw' L' R Dw' U' R2
*2. *Fw' Rw F2 Uw U2 L2 Lw R2 Dw2 L B2 Dw' Uw2 U B Fw' Dw2 B Bw2 Fw2 F Uw B2 U' Lw B Dw2 L U' R Dw' Bw Rw2 Uw2 L2 Uw L' Rw D' R' Fw2 F' Lw2 R2 B' Fw2 Lw D2 L' D2 Dw U2 Fw2 Lw2 Dw' U2 B2 D' U' Rw2
*3. *Lw2 R' U2 Fw2 Rw Fw' F Lw' Dw2 Uw F' D Uw2 L' D2 Rw R2 Bw2 F L' F' L D B' R' B' Bw2 F2 L R2 Dw' Bw F2 U2 Bw2 F2 R' F L R Uw' B' Bw Lw Rw U L' R2 Fw F' D L' Fw' D U2 Fw' F' Lw' Fw' L2
*4. *U' Fw L Bw F L2 R' Bw' Fw Dw2 Rw' Fw F' D Dw B2 Uw B' F Lw' Uw L B Rw' Uw R D2 Rw2 Dw' Uw2 L D' Dw2 Rw B L' Uw2 Bw2 L' R' Bw2 F2 Rw2 R D Bw' R F' L' Dw Uw R' B2 R' Fw2 Dw Uw' B' D2 Dw2
*5. *D' L2 F Uw Fw' R F2 L2 Rw Uw' Fw' D2 Fw' D2 Bw' Fw Lw2 Uw2 Fw2 L Bw' Fw D Dw2 Uw2 Bw Uw2 Bw' F2 L Dw L2 B Bw Fw2 Dw2 Uw2 Rw2 F2 Uw2 L' Fw' Dw Uw U' L2 B2 Uw2 Rw B2 Dw' Bw L D Lw2 Rw2 D' L' Bw2 L

*6x6x6*
*1. *3U 2U2 2B' 3U' 3R2 D' 2B2 3U' U2 B' 2R' R2 U2 L' 2R 3U L 3F 2D 2U 2L' 2U2 3R R2 3U' B 2B R 3U' U' 2R2 2F U' 3R2 2B 2D' 3U2 2F2 3R' 2U' 2F' L' 3R2 B2 3R U' 2L2 3R2 3F' U 3F2 2L R2 2U 3R' D U 2L 2R2 D' 3U' R2 B 2B' 3F' U2 B 2F' 3R R
*2. *3U B' 3F2 3R' 3U2 2F2 2L' 2R B2 L2 2U2 B2 3F' 2F 3U' L2 2R' D 3U2 U 3R 2D2 3R' 3U' B2 2B 2R B 2L' 3R' U 3F2 D2 F' 2D' L 2B 3F 2F2 3R 3F2 R' 2D L2 2D 3F D 3U' 2R' R' D2 2D2 3U' 2U2 U2 2F F2 2U2 L' 2L' 3R2 R 2D' 2R' B 3R' R 2D 2B' 2L'
*3. *B' 2D R' 2U B 2L' 2R' U' 2B2 3U B L' 2D' 2R' 3F' 2R 2B 3U2 2U' L2 B 3F' 3U 2L' 2B 3U R2 2B' 2F' 3R 2U2 F2 2R' 2B2 L2 D 2D2 U2 B F2 U2 B' U' B2 2B2 2D 3F2 2R2 3U' U' 2B' U L' 2B D' F2 3R' B F2 2U 3F 3U2 2B D L 3R' 3F 2L R F
*4. *L2 2L' D 3U' R' 2D' 2B' 2D2 2B2 F2 2L 2R 2D2 3U2 3R2 R2 D' 2F2 L' 2L 2B' F2 2U2 F R' 3U' 2F2 L' 2R R 3U' 2F' 2D2 2U' L B 2B F2 3R' R' D2 2U B' 2B' F' 2L 2R' D2 L2 R 2U2 R' 3U2 U B2 F2 3U' L2 D2 U' F U2 3F' F2 R' 2D 2U L2 2F' R
*5. *3F2 2U2 2B F2 3U' 2U' U' 2R B' 3R' 2U 2B' 2R' R' B2 2L2 3R D 2U2 3R' 3U 3R' 3F2 D2 2D 3F2 3R B 3F 3R B2 2F2 2L' 3F' 2D' 3U' R D2 B' 2B2 F L R B 2F2 R' 2U 2B2 2L' B2 3F 2U' 2R' B L' U B 2B2 3F' L2 2U' 2B U 3R' 2R' B2 L2 2U' L 3R

*7x7x7*
*1. *2B F' 3D F' 2L2 3D' L B2 2F 2U2 2R' 3B' 3F 2F 2D' 3R' 2U 3B 3F2 3D' 3B 2U 2F2 2R' R2 2D 2B2 3B R 3D 3L2 3U2 2L2 F 2D2 2B2 2L 2B 2D2 3R2 2B 3B 2F2 3U2 3B' L2 R 3B2 U' L2 2U' 2B 3R R D' 3D' L 2L2 3L2 2R' 3B2 3R2 D' 3D2 R2 2D 3F2 F' R 3U2 2L' 2R D2 2D' B' 2B 3F R' B2 2B' 3D 3L' 2R' B' L' 3L' 2F' L2 F 2U 2R' 3F' 2L' 3B2 3F2 F' 3U U' 2F' R'
*2. *2D2 3B 3F2 D R2 F 3D 2U' B 2F' F' R' B2 3F2 R D2 2B 2U F 3R 2B' 3D' 2L D' 2U' 3L 3R' 2U' 3B' D 3R' 2F2 2D 3U B' R B 3B2 3F F2 3U L' 2F2 2L 3D 2L' 2R' U 2B2 R' F 3U 2F2 F U 2R' 2B2 3F2 D L2 3B2 2R' B D B2 3F' U2 3L' 2U' U' 2L2 3L F 2D' 2F2 2L 2R' 2B U 3F2 3D2 2R2 D' 2B' L' 2R D' 2B 2D 3U' L2 3L2 U2 2F 2R' F 2U2 L' F' 2L2
*3. *2U 3B2 2F2 F2 3U' B 2D 3U2 2B2 3R' B2 F 2R 3U' 2R 2D2 3D2 2U 2L' 3L' 2B' 3B L' 3L 3R2 U' B 3D 3R 2F2 3R 2R2 3B2 3R R' B2 2B 3U' U L2 B' 3U2 F2 R 2D 3L2 2F' L' D2 2B2 3F 2R' 2B2 3F L2 2L2 2D' U F' 3R2 2R2 2D 2R 3B2 2D2 3U' 2U B2 3F2 2F U' 2B' U 3B L2 3B' 2F' 3R 3U' B' 3B2 R 3F 2F F 2L 3B' 2F R' F2 D 2F' 3D2 2B F2 L' 2L' R2 3D2 3B
*4. *L2 3D 2U' 3F' 3L' 2B' 3B' U 3B' L 3B 3L2 2D2 3U2 2U' 3L' 3R2 3B' 3U2 3R' B' 3B' 3F 2F F L 2D2 2B' 3B' D 3R F2 2U' U' 2B' 2L' 3D U B2 2B 3B2 2D' 2L' 3R2 2R 3F F2 3L' 2D2 3R' 3D2 F 3D F L 2R 2B' D2 2U' 2F' D' U' L2 3L' B' R2 3D U' 2R2 2D2 2F' D U' 3B D2 3F' 2L' 2U' 3L2 B' 2B 2F 3D U' B F' 3D 3F 3L2 2F L2 2L' 3U 3R' 2B' 3F2 3R' B' U 2F2
*5. *F' U L2 2F F' D 3D2 3U 2U2 3B' 2F 2R' 3B 2D' L' B 3B2 2L2 B2 R 3B' F2 2D 2U 3F' 2L 2B2 F 3R' F 2U' B 3D2 2U2 2R 3D 3R' U' B2 3L' 3B' F 2L2 3L' 3R' 2R' 2D2 3L 2F 2L R2 F2 2R 3U' 2F2 3D 3L2 2D' 2B2 L 3R' 2D' F2 U' F 3R2 B' 3D' 2R2 2F2 2D' 2B L 3L' R U' L' 2D 3R' U2 3B 2L B' 2D 2R 2U2 B 2F' D' U 2L 3L2 2F 2L2 B 2B 2D 2B 3U' 3L

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 U' F U2 F' U' R
*2. *R' F U' R U' F' R' U'
*3. *U2 R' F R2 F R2 F R' F2 R2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' U2 R B' D2 U R' D' L' U F' R D2 R U' F2 B' D2 B' Uw
*2. *R' U' F' R2 F2 L' D' U' R2 D' B' D' L2 D F' R D R' D' Fw Uw2
*3. *R2 F' L2 B L B F2 L2 B U2 B2 D B2 R' F2 U B2 D' L2 R' U2 Rw2 Uw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B L2 Uw2 Rw' D' Uw Fw2 Rw' D R B' Fw2 D2 U R' D' L' R F2 Rw Fw2 D Uw' F' L2 Rw R2 F2 Rw2 Uw2 U R2 D U' Rw2 D' R' D U Fw'
*2. *Fw Rw' R' D' B' Fw2 F D' Rw2 B2 L2 Fw' U Rw' B2 Rw2 B Fw' Rw' D2 Uw' Fw' Uw2 U2 Fw Rw' D Rw2 R2 D2 R2 B' D' L R U L R Fw F2
*3. *D' U2 L' Rw R' D2 L R B' L R B2 U' R2 D Fw Rw2 Fw' D' Uw Fw2 R' Uw' L' D Rw2 U' Rw2 D' Rw2 Uw Fw L Rw' R' Fw Rw D' B2 F

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw Uw2 L' Lw' D2 Uw B2 Fw Rw' U B' R2 B2 Lw' Dw2 Fw' Dw2 U2 Rw2 B F' D B Bw2 Fw Rw2 Bw' F' L2 Lw' Bw Dw2 U' Bw Fw2 L B Bw2 F2 Dw L' Rw' Dw' Fw Dw2 R' Uw2 Rw U' Rw' D2 Dw' Uw' U2 F R' Fw' D B' Fw2
*2. *F2 Uw2 F2 Dw' Uw' Lw' Bw F Uw' L2 B2 Dw2 U2 R Bw Fw F2 L2 Lw Rw R' Fw' D' B2 R Uw Bw' U2 F' Rw' D Dw' Lw B D2 Uw Lw' U' F2 U' B' D Dw2 Rw Bw' L' Fw Dw2 B2 Fw' D2 R' Bw' D' U' B2 Lw2 B2 Bw2 Fw'
*3. *B' Uw2 U2 L F' D2 U' L R' F L2 Rw Bw Rw D2 L2 Fw' F' R U L2 U' Bw2 R2 B Lw2 Dw Bw2 F U' Rw' R' B' Bw2 Fw L' Bw F Dw Fw2 D Bw Fw L2 Dw2 Bw U' L Rw2 R' D2 F Lw2 Uw U L' Lw2 Bw Fw' Lw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3F2 L' 2D' U L2 2B D2 B2 2B2 F2 L' 2F2 F' 2D' B2 2F' 2R' 2U' 3R 3F2 D2 3U2 L B L B2 3F2 U 2F' L' 2F F' 2R' 2D' F L' 2D2 F2 3U B' F R 2U2 F 2U' 2R' R F 2L' 2R2 2F2 3U' U 2B D' 3U2 3R2 2D2 2L2 3R 2D 2L U' B 3F2 F' R' D' L 3R

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2F' 3U' B2 2F L2 3L2 2U2 L U2 B2 D 2B2 2R 3F 2L 3L' 2B' 2F' 3L' B' 2F 2L 2B2 2R B' D 3L 3U2 2U L R 2U 3L' 2B' 3D2 2U 3F F' 3L D' 2U 3L 3B' D2 3D2 U' 2F 3D' 3L' 2B F' 2R2 R2 2D2 3D 3U U 2F D' U2 2R2 R2 3B 2F2 3L' 2R' 2F2 3D' 3F2 2F' D2 2U' L 2L 2U 3F2 F2 D2 2R' 2D 2U' 2L' 3B' R2 D2 3D 3F F' D2 2D 3L2 2D2 U2 2L B' 2B 3F' F 3L2 2B'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R' U R2 L' D' B2 U2 B2 L' R B' D B2 F' U D2 L2 R' D2 Rw2 Uw'
*2. *D2 R2 B2 F2 U2 R' L2 B' R B L' U' F' L2 F2 B' U L' D B Rw Uw
*3. *D L' R D' F L2 F2 R L' F2 L' D2 F' B' R' L' B2 L F2 D2 Rw2 Uw2
*4. *D2 U F' R2 B2 L' F' B2 L D2 F2 D F2 B' U B2 L' R F2 L2 Fw' Uw
*5. *L2 U' R B' L F2 B' L' D F2 D R2 L' F2 B R D R' L2 U Fw' Uw'
*6. *F' D' R' U' R2 U2 L' F' U2 F2 L2 D U2 B' U F' U' F B R2 Fw Uw2
*7. *D2 B2 D R2 F2 U' D2 F2 B' R' D2 L' R F' R L' D' L D Fw' Uw
*8. *D2 B2 D L2 D' U R' F' U' R2 B' R2 F L D2 L' R' F B2 R' B Rw Uw2
*9. *B2 R B2 L2 R B D B R F L2 D' U R' D2 L' F D2 R2 B Rw2 Uw'
*10. *F' L2 B2 R2 L2 D' U R2 L2 D F R2 F D2 R2 B' F D' U' L Fw Uw2
*11. *F' L' F D2 B L' B U' D F' R2 U R2 U2 D B' D' U' B2 Rw2 Uw2
*12. *D' F L' U' R' F D2 U' R' D' F2 B D U2 L' B2 D2 U' R B2 Rw' Uw'
*13. *R B R2 U2 D2 F2 D2 F' R2 D2 L2 R' F2 U2 D B' D' U' F' U' Fw Uw
*14. *R' F2 D' U2 L' B' U R' B2 L R' U2 B' L' R2 U2 D' R' L2 B2 Rw2 Uw'
*15. *L R2 D2 U L' D' U2 R2 L2 F' D L2 U2 L' B' R B2 L2 F' Rw Uw
*16. *L' U' R B' D U' B U L U D2 R2 U2 L' F2 U2 F2 B R U Fw' Uw2
*17. *B2 F U2 R F2 U' D' B R2 B R' U2 D L' F D2 L B2 D' L2 Fw Uw
*18. *R D R B R2 L2 U' F U2 R L' D L U2 F2 L D U L B Rw2 Uw
*19. *F U' D' F D R B2 L F2 B' L R' F B2 U2 R2 D F' R' B2 R2 Fw' Uw
*20. *B2 F' R2 L' U B F' U R F' B L' U R' L' U D2 L2 F Rw' Uw
*21. *F2 D2 F' D' B F2 R' L B D' R' D B' U2 R' B U' R F' Rw' Uw
*22. *B' R U' B2 L' U2 R D2 U L R D2 U2 F' L' R' F U B2 Rw Uw'
*23. *D' B' D2 B' R' D2 R F2 L F U D R B D2 R' B' U' B' Rw' Uw2
*24. *U' B F U L2 B2 D B' L2 D U2 L' B2 U2 F L F' L B2 D' B Rw Uw2
*25. *U2 D2 B' L2 F2 B' D2 R F' D2 F L B' L R2 D' R' U2 R U' Rw'
*26. *D F2 L2 F2 R2 L' F2 L' F U2 D2 B2 L U2 D2 B U' B' U' B Rw' Uw
*27. *B' D F U' B F' D' U2 R U' L' F' R' B D' L' B F U' R2 Fw Uw'
*28. *U2 L D L' D' F2 L' R B2 R B' U B' D' R F' R U2 F' B R' Fw' Uw2
*29. *R D2 L' U2 D' F' B2 L2 D R' L2 B' R' D' B F2 D' L' D' B2 R' Fw' Uw2
*30. *F2 R' U2 F' L F U' D' F2 B2 L2 F' U D' B2 F L2 B F Rw' Uw'
*31. *D2 L' D2 R U2 B' L2 B D U2 R U2 R' B2 F' D2 L2 B F L' D2 Fw' Uw2
*32. *R2 L U D2 R D B2 F' U' B' F R' F B' U B U' F' B Rw' Uw
*33. *L' F' B L F U L U' L D' L F2 B2 U' L' D2 L' F' D F2 D Rw Uw
*34. *F' D' B2 F' D2 U L2 U2 B L2 U2 D' L2 U' R F U2 R2 D' F' Rw' Uw2
*35. *U L2 B2 F' U' L2 U2 L' U D2 L2 D2 U' B' U L U2 D F' Rw Uw
*36. *R' B2 L' D' U' F D' U R' U2 L2 F2 U' L2 B2 D2 F' R F2 Rw2 Uw'
*37. *D2 L' D' U2 L B2 D2 U2 B' U D' R' U R' B2 F' R2 B' L' U2 B Rw2 Uw'
*38. *R F' D B' F2 D F' B' R2 D2 R' F' R' D2 B' R L' F2 D Rw' Uw2
*39. *F2 D B2 L2 F B U' R' B' R U2 B U2 D' L2 B' D' B U' Rw2 Uw'
*40. *F R' L U D L B2 U' L B D' L' F' L B' D2 R L' U D2 F Rw Uw'
*41. *B2 F2 L2 R U' R' D2 F' D F B L2 F2 B U' D B2 F' L' R2 Uw
*42. *L F' B D2 B2 F' D' B' F' R B' F2 D U2 R D' R' B' R B2 Uw'
*43. *D' F2 R2 B2 L' B' L D2 B2 L' F' B D' U' B U F' L' U Rw' Uw'
*44. *U2 D2 B' F' U D' B2 L2 D U' B U' R2 F' U2 B U' F' R2 Fw' Uw2
*45. *L' R F' B' R2 B2 U2 R2 U2 R U' B' D2 F' D2 B U' L U2 R2 Fw' Uw
*46. *L2 D' L B F D2 L' F U2 R2 U' D R' L' D B L' U' D2 Rw Uw
*47. *B' R2 F2 L' D L D' R2 B' U B' U2 L B' D R' L F' U' Fw' Uw
*48. *F R' B2 D' F2 D2 B2 F2 L' R F' B' L2 B' L U' F2 B2 R' D' Rw2 Uw'
*49. *F' B' U B' L2 R' F R U' F D2 B' U2 L2 U R2 D' R2 D Rw' Uw'
*50. *L2 B' R' L U' D L2 F D' F2 D' U' B' F' U' L2 D R' L2 Fw' Uw2
*51. *F2 D2 R' L B2 U D' B2 U F B L D2 R2 U' B2 L D' L' R2 Fw Uw2
*52. *R2 L2 U' L' B2 U' B D' R2 D' F2 D' B' R' L2 B2 L R F R B' Rw2 Uw'
*53. *R D2 L' R' U2 D F2 D' F2 U2 B2 F2 U' F L2 R' B D' F2 Rw2 Uw
*54. *L B2 U' F' D F2 D' U' F B2 D2 F2 D' R D2 B' R F B L2 U' Fw Uw
*55. *F' L' U' F' R' F2 D2 F' U D B2 F R2 U2 B' R' B L D' L2 Fw' Uw'
*56. *R2 U2 B' R' U F B2 D F' R' L' B' F D' U' L' D' U' L U2 D Rw' Uw
*57. *U' B F' R' F' D2 F' L2 U' F U' B U' F' D2 U L' B R L2 Fw' Uw
*58. *D2 F D2 R2 B2 R B L U' L2 R2 B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D' F L2 Uw
*59. *F B2 R F2 R B2 F2 R B2 D2 F B2 L U F' U2 D2 R' L' D' F Rw' Uw2
*60. *L' B F2 U D' B2 U2 B2 U2 L B U' R2 D' B2 D2 L' F2 D
*61. *L2 R2 B' L R' D' B2 R L' D B U' F' D2 R L B' U2 R Fw' Uw2
*62. *B' U' D2 B2 R2 D2 L2 F2 L U R' F' D2 B' R D R U B' Rw' Uw2
*63. *U2 B2 D L' D U2 L2 B U' D' L D' L B R D' U2 R F' L2 R Fw Uw
*64. *D2 R' U2 L2 D U2 R' B F U' F' R U D' R' F2 B' L2 U' Rw2 Uw'
*65. *L D2 U2 B2 D2 L D' B F R2 L2 B U' R' B' L2 R2 U2 R2 B2 Rw' Uw
*66. *L' B2 U' D2 F2 L R F' U' R2 L2 U' B' F2 R' F R U2 R' U2 Fw' Uw
*67. *R2 L2 B R2 L' B R F2 D2 B' U' D2 L2 B2 L U' F2 U D2 Fw Uw2
*68. *L' R D2 F D' B L' U L2 F2 B' R L' D L2 B2 U D' B F' L2 Fw' Uw
*69. *R D2 F U2 D L2 U D' R' D' U2 L U2 D2 R2 B F2 U' B2 U Rw' Uw2
*70. *B2 F R D2 R' L2 D F' B' R B F' D2 F2 B U' L' R2 B' F' U Fw Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U2 B2 L2 D' F2 D' L2 D L2 B2 D2 L U B R U B2 F' R2 B D
*2. *R2 D' L2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D R2 F2 U2 F' L R D' L R D2 F2 U B2
*3. *U L2 F' D2 R' B2 U L2 B D2 F2 L2 F2 L B2 L U2 D2 F2
*4. *U R2 U' L2 B2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 L F L2 F L2 R' D' U2 B2 U'
*5. *L2 D2 B2 F' L2 B2 F U2 F' R2 U' B L' B' F2 L R2 F2 D R'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B2 L2 D' F2 U L2 B2 L2 U B2 L2 R' U B' U B2 L' B2 U2 B' U'
*2. *D F2 R2 D B2 R2 B2 U B2 F2 D2 F' U B' L D B2 U' R' B2 F'
*3. *U2 L2 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D R2 D R' F L2 R' B D2 U2 L' F' D'
*4. *U B2 L2 U2 L2 D L2 U L2 F2 R2 F' L' F' D' F U' R U B R
*5. *F D2 U2 B' R2 F U2 R2 B2 R2 B' R F D L' D2 B D2 U2 R B2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L2 B2 D U2 B2 D2 L2 U L2 D U' B' D2 L' F' R B' L' B2 R D2
*2. *R2 F B2 D B' D R' L U F' U2 F2 B' U2 R2 U2 B D2 F L2
*3. *B D' F L' F U F2 R B' U L2 U B2 D' F2 R2 U R2 F2
*4. *L2 U B2 F2 R2 U' R2 D L2 D2 U2 R' F L2 B2 L' F' U' B' D'
*5. *U' B2 U R2 B2 D F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 L B' R2 D L' B' R' D2 B F

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F R' U2 L' D2 U2 L' F2 R B2 L2 B2 D' F L' B2 U' L' U' L2 U' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F L2 F2 R2 B' D2 B2 U2 B R2 D2 F' R U2 B' R U' L' F2 L R' F' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F B2 U' F R2 F' D2 F' U B2 R' D B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D L2 D F2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *R2 F R' U2 F' U' F2 U'
*3. *F R L2 F2 R' F2 L' B L U L2 B2 L2 U F2 R2 U' R2 D2
*4. *L F2 R' B' L Fw' R' D2 Rw' Fw2 L Rw' Fw' L2 Rw2 D' R' F2 Uw F' Uw2 Fw' F L2 Fw Rw B' R' B2 D' U' R' B2 U B F' R2 D2 U' Rw'

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *F' R2 F U2 R' F' U
*3. *D2 L2 U2 F R2 B D2 L2 B2 U B F2 R' B' U' F2 U' R' F'
*4. *F' Rw2 D' B2 D' Uw U' Fw2 Uw Rw Uw L2 B Fw' F2 Rw R2 B2 F2 L2 Fw L' F' Rw2 Fw2 L' F Rw2 Uw' R2 Uw2 R2 U' L2 Uw R' U' B D Fw2
*5. *Fw R Bw Dw' Rw2 Bw F' R2 U2 B2 Bw2 Lw2 Bw' D' Dw U B2 Fw2 F2 Lw2 R2 U2 L' Lw2 Rw B' Bw2 L2 B' F2 R2 D2 Rw' B' Bw F R' F' D2 Dw2 U2 Rw2 U Fw2 D2 L2 Lw' B' Fw' U2 Lw' U Fw F D' Bw2 Fw' D' Uw' Bw

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *U2 F' R F' R' F U R' F'
*3. *D U' R2 U' F2 D R2 D R' U' F' U' R' F2 R' D2 F' R2
*4. *R D2 F U2 Rw' B2 R' F2 L Rw Fw2 D B2 Uw' B2 L Uw' U2 F' D2 Rw' R Uw2 U' L Rw2 R2 D R' Fw Uw U' B' L' Rw2 R' D2 Uw U F2
*5. *F2 Lw' D2 U2 F Rw' R' B2 Bw' Rw Dw Bw2 R' F2 Lw' Rw R2 Dw2 R D2 B2 Bw2 Dw2 Lw U2 R' D Fw' L' D2 Fw2 F' Dw2 Uw' B2 U2 Bw Uw2 Rw2 R2 Bw Lw U Fw' Dw' Uw Lw Bw' R Fw2 Rw' D2 Bw2 R2 Uw R' Dw Fw2 D' U
*6. *3F' 2L2 3R F2 3U B2 2R 2U L 2B' 2L 2R' R B2 F 3R' F2 D2 R2 3F' 3R2 D 2U' 3R2 2R2 R 2D 2L2 2D2 2R 3F2 D 3R' D 2F2 3R' 2B 2L D 2L 3R D F2 2D' 2U' B2 2D' 3U L2 3F 2R 3F 2U2 U 2B' 3R2 3U 2R B2 2L2 2B2 2D2 3U' L' 2L2 2R' B2 2L' 3R 2R'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *R2 U2 R' U2 R F' R U R'
*3. *L2 F L2 R2 B' R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 B D' L' U2 F' U B U2 R B F'
*4. *L' U Fw2 Rw' D2 U2 Fw' L2 Rw' R2 F Uw U2 Fw F2 D2 U B Rw' F' D' Uw2 U F' Uw L' Uw' L' Rw' R2 Fw2 U' L' R D U B D R B2
*5. *Fw2 F' Rw2 R Dw Uw' L2 Lw Dw Uw' B2 Uw' Bw F L2 Rw2 R U B' Uw2 Lw' Uw2 B2 D2 Bw' Lw' Bw2 D' Lw2 Bw2 Fw Uw Fw2 Dw2 Uw' Fw' L' B2 Fw2 F U' L' D U' B F D L D Lw' Bw' Uw2 B2 Bw2 F2 U L Dw2 Lw2 Bw
*6. *2R D' 2D2 3U 2F' 2U' 2F' L R D2 3U' 2R R2 2D' 2L R2 D' 2F' 2L2 2R2 R2 2U B2 2B U' R U' 2L B' 2B2 3F2 2F' 2R2 B' 2F2 U L' R 3U' U2 2B2 3F2 2F2 2U F2 D2 U' 3F' 2U 3F2 F2 D2 U2 L2 3R2 2D2 3U' 2U 2R2 R' 2U2 2B 2F2 F2 D U' 3R R D' F'
*7. *3B' L2 3F2 F' 3L B 2B' F 2U2 2F' L2 2B 2L' 3U2 L 2B' L B2 2B2 2F 3R R F2 3U2 R2 B 2F2 3D2 2U 2L2 2D 3D 2U' 3L2 3D B 2F2 2R 3U 3B 3L2 2U 3F2 3L2 U2 3F D' 3U 2L' 2U2 2R2 R U 2B 2L' 2R 3B 3L2 F2 2L' R 2D2 3B 3F' 2U2 U2 3F2 F2 2L2 3D2 B2 3R2 3B' 2U' L' 2L2 3B2 2D' 2U' 3B2 2R2 3D 2L R' 3D' R D' 2D 2U2 U' 3R2 B2 3R2 D2 3B F2 2D2 3U' 2L' 2R'

*Clock*
*1. *UR4- DR2- DL3- UL1+ U3+ R3+ D4+ L0+ ALL5- y2 U4- R2- D2+ L4- ALL4- UR DR DL 
*2. *UR1+ DR6+ DL5+ UL1+ U6+ R5+ D5- L5+ ALL4- y2 U3+ R2+ D2+ L4- ALL1- DR UL 
*3. *UR1- DR0+ DL1- UL5- U6+ R3- D1- L5- ALL0+ y2 U4+ R6+ D4+ L4- ALL1- UL 
*4. *UR5+ DR5- DL1- UL0+ U3+ R6+ D1+ L1- ALL3+ y2 U3+ R5+ D2+ L4- ALL3+ UR 
*5. *UR2- DR3+ DL0+ UL3+ U5- R5- D2+ L5+ ALL5+ y2 U3- R3+ D5+ L1- ALL3+ UL 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' R L B L' B' L U' l r b'
*2. *L' U B' U B' R' U r
*3. *L R' L R' U L' B U l' r
*4. *U' R L' B R' U R' U' L' l' r
*5. *L R U' R L' B' R' L l' r u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(4, -3) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (-4, 2) / (1, 4) / (5, -1) / (4, 1) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (-2, 0) / (0, -2) /
*2. *(0, 2) / (-2, 4) / (0, 3) / (-1, -4) / (-5, -2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, 5) / (3, 1) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, -2) / (2, 0) / (0, -2) / (-2, 0)
*3. *(-5, 0) / (2, -1) / (1, 4) / (5, -4) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (-3, -4) / (0, 2) / (0, 2)
*4. *(0, -1) / (0, -3) / (6, 3) / (-2, 4) / (2, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, -5) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0) / (0, 4) / (-3, 0)
*5. *(6, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 4) / (-1, 5) / (1, -2) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0) / (0, 4)

*Skewb*
*1. *U L B' L' B' R' L U R' L R
*2. *L U L B R U L R B' L' B
*3. *U L B R U' L B L' B' L' U
*4. *U L U L U' R L R L' U L
*5. *U B L R' B' U' R U B L' U

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. * R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
*3. * R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. * R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U
*5. * R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *F R2 U2 R U' F' R2 F'
*3. *D2 F B' L' D2 F2 B' R2 D F L2 B R2 B' U2 F2 L2 D2 B2 L2
*4. *L2 B2 D B D' Rw F2 Uw2 B' R F D2 U' F L Fw2 U2 B' D2 Fw Uw Rw2 B L U2 B2 L' Uw L' Fw' L' Uw Rw' U R' Fw' Rw F2 Rw2 Uw
*5. *Fw' U R2 D' R D Uw' L' Rw D' U F' Lw2 Rw' Bw2 Fw2 L R Uw2 R2 D2 Bw D Dw U L' Rw' U R2 D2 L' D Dw B2 R2 U' F' Rw' Dw U2 Bw' Uw2 R' D' Dw' Rw2 Uw U' Bw2 Lw Rw' Uw2 U Rw2 R B U2 Rw2 B Bw2
*OH. *R2 F2 D2 B F' U2 L2 U2 F' L2 F L' F D B' L2 R' D B2 D'
*Clock. *UR5- DR0+ DL5+ UL2+ U4+ R4+ D5- L5+ ALL5+ y2 U5- R3+ D5- L1- ALL3- DR DL 
*Mega. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*Pyra. *U B' R' L' R L R' L b u
*Square-1. *(6, -1) / (1, 4) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (0, 3) / (3, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, 4) / (6, -4) / (6, 0) /
*Skewb. *L U B U' B R' U B' R B L'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *f l' r' f' r' R b' r R' F L B R' B R F
*2. *b l r' b' f' F l' r' f' B' R F L' B F R B L F'
*3. *r' R b l f' r' b l' R B L' R' B' L' B' R' F'
*4. *F b r f' F' f' B F' R B' L' F
*5. *L R' l b' f' l' b' B' b' R' B' R' B' R F'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Uw Rw' U' R Lw B Uw Rw L' Bw' R' Uw' Bw' Lw' Rw' Uw' Rw Lw Uw' Lw u l' r b
*2. *Bw U Bw Lw L B' Lw U' R' Uw B Uw Rw' Uw Bw Rw Bw Uw' Rw Uw u' l' b
*3. *Bw L' B Uw' L Bw U R Lw U Rw' Lw' Rw Lw' Uw Lw' Rw' Uw' Lw u l b'
*4. *Lw' Bw' R' Lw' Bw' U R B Uw' Rw' B' Uw' Bw' Uw' Bw Rw' Uw' Rw u' l'
*5. *Lw' R Bw L Rw B' Lw' U' Rw' U' B' Uw Lw Uw Bw' Uw' Bw' Uw' Bw u l r b'


----------



## asacuber (Aug 25, 2019)

For the 2-4 relay, I accidentally scrambled only 4x4 .I started and when I realised what had happened i was already midway through my solve :/
May I have an extra?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 25, 2019)

asacuber said:


> For the 2-4 relay, I accidentally scrambled only 4x4 .I started and when I realised what had happened i was already midway through my solve :/
> May I have an extra?


Yes, of course. For everyone, whenever you have a legitimate issue which would normally in an official competition justify an extra, please feel free to generate your own.

The purpose of having identical scrambles here is the same as the purpose for official competitions - to provide fairness. In an official competition, the main reason for extra scrambles being pre-generated is simply to provide legal scrambles. Since this competition is done on an honor system anyway, it's reasonable for me to rely on you to generate valid scrambles for extras when you need them; just try to make sure they're valid scramble.


----------



## Lux (Aug 25, 2019)

3x3
20.43, 22.50, (23.96), (19.51), 20.44
Ao5: 21.12


----------



## asacuber (Aug 26, 2019)

Mike Hughey said:


> Yes, of course. For everyone, whenever you have a legitimate issue which would normally in an official competition justify an extra, please feel free to generate your own.
> 
> The purpose of having identical scrambles here is the same as the purpose for official competitions - to provide fairness. In an official competition, the main reason for extra scrambles being pre-generated is simply to provide legal scrambles. Since this competition is done on an honor system anyway, it's reasonable for me to rely on you to generate valid scrambles for extras when you need them; just try to make sure they're valid scramble.


Thank you


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 27, 2019)

Results for week 34: Congratulations (again) to Sean Hartman, jaysammey777, and OriginalUsername!

*2x2x2*(198)
1.  1.59 asacuber
2.  1.61 MichaelNielsen
3.  1.68 Legomanz


Spoiler



4.  1.70 ExultantCarn
5.  1.77 Varun Mohanraj
6.  1.78 Sameer Aggarwal
7.  1.79 Sean Hartman
8.  1.85 Khairur Rachim
9.  1.86 Skewber5689
10.  1.87 dat1asiandude
11.  1.94 MK
12.  1.98 mista
13.  2.04 BradyCubes08
14.  2.15 OriginalUsername
15.  2.16 Cpimtong
16.  2.18 Tommy Kiprillis
16.  2.18 Alexis1011
18.  2.25 PokeCubes
19.  2.30 JoXCuber
19.  2.30 TipsterTrickster
21.  2.34 Coneman
22.  2.35 arquillian
23.  2.36 samr
24.  2.43 AidanNoogie
25.  2.45 jaysammey777
26.  2.49 Angry_Mob
27.  2.51 2017LAMB06
28.  2.59 lejitcuber
29.  2.60 [email protected]
30.  2.61 cuberkid10
31.  2.65 Magdamini
32.  2.68 tJardigradHe
33.  2.71 JackPfeifer
34.  2.81 Luke Garrett
35.  2.83 DhruvA
36.  2.90 Shadowjockey
37.  2.96 Loic Chiang
38.  2.99 AlphaCam625
39.  3.00 Logan
40.  3.03 HawaiiLife745
41.  3.07 BradenTheMagician
42.  3.10 typo56
43.  3.16 Zac04attack
44.  3.17 ichcubegern
45.  3.20 Trig0n
46.  3.21 dycocubix
47.  3.24 Coinman_
48.  3.26 Zeke Mackay
49.  3.27 mihnea3000
50.  3.28 JChambers13
51.  3.33 Marco21
52.  3.34 Elf
53.  3.36 genius0717
54.  3.38 Cheng
54.  3.38 DGCubes
56.  3.39 Kerry_Creech
57.  3.47 zwhite
58.  3.50 AlwinR
59.  3.58 DanielStead03865
60.  3.59 Rory Dasher
61.  3.62 JMHCubed
62.  3.66 OwenB
63.  3.67 NoProblemCubing
64.  3.68 Wilhelm
65.  3.69 gutte02
65.  3.69 Manatee 10235
67.  3.71 Michael DeLaRosa
68.  3.77 Brayden Adams
69.  3.79 TheOcarinaCuber
70.  3.81 nikodem.rudy
71.  3.82 Nazib
72.  3.86 Dylan Swarts
73.  3.88 Ontricus
74.  3.89 Andrew_Rizo
75.  3.90 2018JAIN01
76.  3.91 Cooki348
77.  3.92 NewoMinx
78.  3.94 tc kruber
79.  3.97 Laura
80.  4.03 João Vinicius
81.  4.04 yjko
81.  4.04 abhijat
83.  4.05 Axepick06
83.  4.05 sigalig
85.  4.06 DiscolouredWenis
86.  4.07 Toothcraver55
87.  4.08 FlipKing_Cubes
88.  4.09 MCuber
88.  4.09 Blade616
90.  4.10 Casper A.
91.  4.13 MartinN13
91.  4.13 d2polld
93.  4.16 jancsi02
94.  4.17 SpiFunTastic
94.  4.17 Micah Morrison
96.  4.18 Color Cuber
97.  4.21 KingCanyon
97.  4.21 Underwatercuber
99.  4.22 Fred Lang
100.  4.23 Rollercoasterben
100.  4.23 Aleksandar Dukleski
100.  4.23 V.Kochergin
103.  4.25 Mark Boyanowski
104.  4.27 Cuz Red
104.  4.27 begiuli65
104.  4.27 RileyN23
107.  4.30 obelisk477
108.  4.32 colegemuth
109.  4.33 KingCobble29
110.  4.34 speedcuber71
111.  4.38 Mbozcan
111.  4.38 riz3ndrr
113.  4.45 Liam Wadek
114.  4.46 Antto Pitkänen
115.  4.47 Julio974
116.  4.49 Ghost Cuber
117.  4.51 bennettstouder
117.  4.51 Isaac Latta
119.  4.58 Keenan Johnson
120.  4.59 Natanael
121.  4.60 Abhi
122.  4.63 Koen van Aller
123.  4.70 Billybong378
124.  4.74 tavery343
125.  4.77 InlandEmpireCuber
125.  4.77 BleachedTurtle
127.  4.80 F2LSkip
128.  4.81 CJK
129.  4.82 HendrikW
130.  4.83 [email protected]
130.  4.83 whatshisbucket
132.  4.89 jackeyguy
132.  4.89 Kit Clement
134.  4.90 brad711
135.  4.93 qaz
136.  4.95 Letmeinpls
137.  4.96 fun at the joy
138.  4.97 skewby_cuber
139.  4.99 Axel Lönnstedt
140.  5.01 VIBE_ZT
140.  5.01 DonovanTheCool
142.  5.08 DesertWolf
142.  5.08 Parke187
144.  5.14 abunickabhi
145.  5.20 Moreno van Rooijen
145.  5.20 Ali161102
147.  5.21 Poketube6681
147.  5.21 MattP98
149.  5.23 bhoffman492
150.  5.31 topppits
151.  5.32 Infraredlizards
151.  5.32 Pa_uL
153.  5.38 epride17
153.  5.38 Owen Morrison
155.  5.41 ABadRubiksSolver
156.  5.44 GTGil
157.  5.49 Immolated-Marmoset
157.  5.49 Glomnipotent
159.  5.68 John Benwell
160.  5.72 G2013
161.  5.83 savagecabbage1928
162.  5.96 vilkkuti25
163.  5.97 UnknownCuber
164.  5.98 Animaginarytale
165.  6.03 Bonmon2
166.  6.05 Kal-Flo
167.  6.07 george dunners
168.  6.19 Jonasrox09
169.  6.21 sascholeks
170.  6.32 CubingCrazy
171.  6.34 Bubbagrub
172.  6.52 Lewis
173.  6.61 yovliporat
174.  6.66 pizzacrust
175.  6.68 Dream Cubing
176.  6.89 UnknownCanvas
177.  6.91 Sakiswi
178.  7.13 dandreev
179.  7.20 toinou06cubing
180.  7.36 OriEy
180.  7.36 Mike Hughey
182.  7.54 PikachuPlayz_MC
183.  7.74 Nayano
184.  7.80 Myko
185.  7.94 [email protected]
186.  8.02 HighQualityCollection
187.  8.07 CurlyFries
188.  8.29 Petri Krzywacki
189.  8.47 Cubinwitdapizza
190.  9.40 Llewelys
191.  9.41 wearephamily1719
192.  10.58 One Wheel
193.  10.88 PingPongCuber
194.  10.91 capcubeing
195.  17.72 MatsBergsten
196.  19.80 shawnbyday
197.  DNF parkertrager
197.  DNF taco_schell


*3x3x3*(236)
1.  6.26 Sameer Aggarwal
2.  7.15 Varun Mohanraj
3.  7.21 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  7.29 dat1asiandude
5.  7.48 lejitcuber
6.  7.52 Tommy Kiprillis
7.  7.57 tJardigradHe
8.  8.31 thecubingwizard
9.  8.33 Cpimtong
9.  8.33 Khairur Rachim
11.  8.37 AlwinR
12.  8.40 parkertrager
12.  8.40 JackPfeifer
14.  8.46 cuberkid10
15.  8.56 RileyN23
16.  8.62 speedcuber71
17.  8.72 Sean Hartman
18.  8.73 Zac04attack
19.  8.81 OriginalUsername
20.  8.86 ExultantCarn
21.  8.87 Micah Morrison
22.  8.88 [email protected]
23.  8.94 Dream Cubing
24.  8.95 MichaelNielsen
25.  9.02 HawaiiLife745
26.  9.10 David ep
27.  9.20 zwhite
28.  9.32 MK
29.  9.41 samr
30.  9.43 Legomanz
30.  9.43 gutte02
32.  9.48 Cheng
33.  9.50 Marco21
34.  9.51 CJK
35.  9.52 mihnea3000
36.  9.56 Magdamini
37.  9.65 Zeke Mackay
38.  9.66 Manatee 10235
39.  9.67 2017LAMB06
40.  9.74 Laura
41.  9.81 asacuber
42.  9.82 mista
43.  9.84 zhata
44.  9.89 jaysammey777
45.  9.92 DiscolouredWenis
46.  9.98 jancsi02
47.  9.99 PokeCubes
48.  10.00 Owen Morrison
49.  10.01 Elo13
50.  10.02 DhruvA
51.  10.03 Michał Krasowski
51.  10.03 qaz
53.  10.06 JoXCuber
54.  10.07 AidanNoogie
55.  10.08 Toothcraver55
55.  10.08 YoniStrass
57.  10.14 NewoMinx
58.  10.17 MCuber
59.  10.20 Shadowjockey
60.  10.24 arquillian
60.  10.24 turtwig
62.  10.35 Andrew_Rizo
63.  10.37 Aleksandar Dukleski
64.  10.48 Nitheesh fmc
64.  10.48 Michael DeLaRosa
66.  10.57 Coneman
66.  10.57 Loic Chiang
68.  10.71 Kerry_Creech
69.  10.80 Little Sunrise
70.  10.84 Keenan Johnson
70.  10.84 2018JAIN01
72.  10.86 Elf
72.  10.86 BenGotts
74.  10.90 xXflesstosub10Xx
75.  10.95 F2LSkip
76.  10.96 AlphaCam625
77.  11.00 obelisk477
78.  11.04 BradenTheMagician
79.  11.09 nikodem.rudy
80.  11.20 Mark Boyanowski
81.  11.21 tc kruber
82.  11.27 Wilhelm
83.  11.41 yjko
84.  11.44 G2013
85.  11.59 Isaac Latta
86.  11.60 Ontricus
87.  11.68 GenTheThief
88.  11.73 OwenB
89.  11.77 Underwatercuber
90.  11.79 HendrikW
91.  11.85 xpoes
92.  11.93 Cuz Red
93.  11.96 Turbo TPS
94.  11.97 DGCubes
94.  11.97 Coinman_
96.  12.01 jackeyguy
97.  12.03 abunickabhi
98.  12.15 Abhi
99.  12.20 Blade616
100.  12.31 Rory Dasher
101.  12.32 ichcubegern
101.  12.32 20luky3
103.  12.34 Teh Keng Foo
104.  12.35 JMHCubed
105.  12.40 Nazib
106.  12.54 Liam Wadek
107.  12.65 Glomnipotent
108.  12.74 NoProblemCubing
108.  12.74 MattP98
110.  12.76 GTGil
111.  12.80 Casper A.
111.  12.80 whatshisbucket
113.  12.85 fun at the joy
114.  12.92 Trig0n
115.  12.97 Logan
116.  13.00 riz3ndrr
116.  13.00 sigalig
118.  13.01 skewby_cuber
119.  13.03 Parke187
120.  13.06 Kit Clement
121.  13.07 typo56
122.  13.18 Natanael
123.  13.26 Cooki348
124.  13.43 João Vinicius
125.  13.45 V.Kochergin
126.  13.59 KingCobble29
127.  13.68 Koen van Aller
128.  13.78 genius0717
129.  13.79 MartinN13
130.  13.83 pjk
131.  13.89 FlipKing_Cubes
132.  13.96 Letmeinpls
133.  14.05 Color Cuber
134.  14.07 Fred Lang
135.  14.08 SpiFunTastic
136.  14.14 [email protected]
137.  14.29 Last Layer King
138.  14.34 TheOcarinaCuber
139.  14.55 DanielStead03865
140.  14.61 xyzzy
141.  14.65 mikiwow123
142.  14.71 TheNoobCuber
143.  14.76 Axel Lönnstedt
143.  14.76 tavery343
145.  14.99 Dylan Swarts
146.  15.12 BleachedTurtle
147.  15.14 brad711
148.  15.15 begiuli65
149.  15.20 dhafin
150.  15.25 Infraredlizards
151.  15.28 bhoffman492
152.  15.38 d2polld
153.  15.40 Antto Pitkänen
154.  15.53 Rollercoasterben
155.  15.56 LambdaPi
155.  15.56 KingCanyon
157.  15.57 colegemuth
158.  15.71 ican97
159.  15.72 InlandEmpireCuber
160.  15.77 revaldoah
161.  15.79 DesertWolf
162.  15.82 DonovanTheCool
163.  15.89 Kal-Flo
164.  16.18 Julio974
164.  16.18 bennettstouder
166.  16.19 Ali161102
167.  16.28 bilbo07
168.  16.34 Axepick06
169.  16.54 george dunners
170.  16.57 Angry_Mob
171.  16.62 thatkid
172.  16.80 UnknownCuber
172.  16.80 John Benwell
174.  16.89 topppits
175.  17.05 Cubing5life
176.  17.13 Immolated-Marmoset
177.  17.32 xbrandationx
178.  17.35 sascholeks
179.  17.37 TheKravCuber
180.  17.46 Lvl9001Wizard
181.  17.58 Mbozcan
182.  17.61 Billybong378
183.  17.80 Animaginarytale
184.  17.87 epride17
185.  18.07 VIBE_ZT
186.  18.10 Alexis1011
187.  18.19 Nayano
188.  18.24 Poketube6681
189.  18.37 Apolo
190.  18.49 [email protected]
191.  18.60 Cubinwitdapizza
192.  18.70 Bonmon2
193.  18.80 UnknownCanvas
194.  18.91 yovliporat
195.  19.15 Pa_uL
195.  19.15 OriEy
197.  19.42 Mike Hughey
198.  20.28 vilkkuti25
199.  20.42 Petri Krzywacki
200.  20.52 samath
201.  20.56 HighQualityCollection
202.  20.58 savagecabbage1928
203.  20.70 Rocketcubing
204.  20.71 Myko
205.  20.72 toinou06cubing
206.  20.74 Brayden Adams
207.  21.03 MarkA64
208.  21.12 Lux
209.  21.35 Sakiswi
210.  21.77 [email protected]
211.  22.03 Moreno van Rooijen
212.  22.44 PingPongCuber
213.  23.05 pizzacrust
214.  23.13 lego303
215.  23.62 One Wheel
216.  23.73 Llewelys
217.  23.86 Theo Leinad
218.  23.97 Bubbagrub
219.  24.08 CurlyFries
220.  24.53 PikachuPlayz_MC
221.  24.96 [email protected]
222.  25.10 Jonasrox09
223.  26.00 Anthem
224.  26.71 dandreev
225.  27.69 CubingCrazy
226.  28.28 znay
227.  29.60 Skewber5689
228.  30.94 Reddy
229.  30.98 GalaxyCuber
230.  33.56 wearephamily1719
231.  33.58 capcubeing
232.  33.74 matt boeren
233.  37.34 MJCuber05
234.  43.79 shawnbyday
235.  45.11 MatsBergsten
236.  DNF BiscutDNF


*4x4x4*(152)
1.  30.07 cuberkid10
2.  30.43 Tommy Kiprillis
3.  32.96 thecubingwizard


Spoiler



4.  33.14 tJardigradHe
5.  33.16 Sean Hartman
6.  33.31 Sameer Aggarwal
7.  33.68 jancsi02
8.  33.76 Dream Cubing
9.  34.00 ichcubegern
10.  34.23 Micah Morrison
11.  34.42 Khairur Rachim
12.  34.54 Marco21
13.  34.67 Shadowjockey
14.  34.85 Elf
15.  35.03 Cpimtong
16.  35.42 zwhite
17.  35.81 JackPfeifer
18.  36.44 DiscolouredWenis
19.  36.50 gutte02
20.  36.63 AlwinR
21.  36.92 JoXCuber
22.  37.34 speedcuber71
23.  37.44 Laura
24.  37.62 G2013
25.  37.84 RileyN23
26.  38.15 OriginalUsername
27.  38.34 NewoMinx
28.  38.38 HawaiiLife745
29.  38.96 Luke Garrett
30.  38.99 arquillian
31.  39.42 Manatee 10235
32.  39.72 PokeCubes
33.  40.14 Michael DeLaRosa
34.  40.19 samr
35.  40.42 CJK
36.  40.45 MCuber
37.  40.56 Ontricus
38.  40.66 Cheng
39.  40.72 Kerry_Creech
40.  41.26 nikodem.rudy
41.  41.71 Wilhelm
42.  41.86 jaysammey777
43.  41.91 2017LAMB06
44.  41.97 parkertrager
45.  42.40 20luky3
46.  42.93 MichaelNielsen
47.  43.06 Zeke Mackay
47.  43.06 DhruvA
49.  43.32 typo56
50.  43.69 Coinman_
51.  43.71 Owen Morrison
52.  43.95 Toothcraver55
53.  44.02 Mark Boyanowski
54.  44.30 BradenTheMagician
55.  44.54 João Vinicius
56.  44.71 F2LSkip
57.  44.73 DGCubes
58.  44.86 jackeyguy
59.  44.90 Little Sunrise
60.  45.37 Legomanz
61.  45.52 Aleksandar Dukleski
62.  45.62 abunickabhi
63.  46.33 Keenan Johnson
64.  46.43 AlphaCam625
65.  46.81 tc kruber
66.  47.31 colegemuth
67.  47.39 YoniStrass
68.  47.46 yjko
69.  47.60 sigalig
70.  48.15 Underwatercuber
71.  49.45 xyzzy
72.  49.86 zhata
73.  50.81 Kit Clement
74.  50.89 begiuli65
75.  51.34 OwenB
76.  51.63 GTGil
77.  51.69 FlipKing_Cubes
78.  52.12 Antto Pitkänen
79.  52.28 TheNoobCuber
80.  52.35 whatshisbucket
81.  52.37 Logan
82.  52.69 mikiwow123
83.  52.70 Rory Dasher
84.  52.77 Cooki348
85.  52.90 Liam Wadek
86.  53.49 V.Kochergin
87.  53.99 pjk
88.  54.11 Dylan Swarts
89.  54.99 riz3ndrr
90.  55.03 MattP98
91.  55.79 thatkid
92.  55.85 BleachedTurtle
93.  56.62 Rollercoasterben
94.  57.32 obelisk477
95.  57.57 Isaac Latta
96.  58.09 Axel Lönnstedt
97.  58.16 TheOcarinaCuber
98.  58.61 DesertWolf
99.  58.70 Abhi
100.  58.75 epride17
101.  59.05 [email protected]
102.  1:00.26 topppits
103.  1:00.48 UnknownCanvas
104.  1:00.59 brad711
105.  1:01.10 elimescube
106.  1:01.13 Trig0n
107.  1:01.67 NoProblemCubing
108.  1:03.19 tavery343
109.  1:03.67 John Benwell
110.  1:03.77 Ali161102
111.  1:03.81 Natanael
112.  1:05.52 Angry_Mob
113.  1:07.22 Bonmon2
114.  1:07.64 Infraredlizards
115.  1:07.83 d2polld
116.  1:08.80 OriEy
117.  1:09.08 VIBE_ZT
118.  1:09.35 Nayano
119.  1:09.74 Cuz Red
120.  1:10.60 Koen van Aller
121.  1:11.67 bennettstouder
122.  1:11.77 bhoffman492
123.  1:11.94 Julio974
124.  1:11.96 InlandEmpireCuber
125.  1:13.78 Parke187
126.  1:14.03 Petri Krzywacki
127.  1:14.73 Pa_uL
128.  1:16.57 skewby_cuber
129.  1:19.99 2018JAIN01
130.  1:21.97 DanielStead03865
131.  1:22.63 KingCanyon
132.  1:22.72 One Wheel
133.  1:23.08 Mike Hughey
134.  1:25.33 PingPongCuber
135.  1:26.61 TheKravCuber
136.  1:28.01 CubingCrazy
137.  1:28.11 Cubinwitdapizza
138.  1:33.71 Moreno van Rooijen
139.  1:34.85 Billybong378
140.  1:36.14 Rocketcubing
141.  1:39.17 pizzacrust
142.  1:49.14 Immolated-Marmoset
143.  1:49.30 KingCobble29
144.  1:49.70 Brayden Adams
145.  1:55.20 Jonasrox09
146.  1:56.69 ABadRubiksSolver
147.  2:20.69 wearephamily1719
148.  2:27.70 MatsBergsten
149.  2:37.77 george dunners
150.  2:51.82 Myko
151.  DNF Casper A.
151.  DNF toinou06cubing


*5x5x5*(102)
1.  56.02 zwhite
2.  58.23 cuberkid10
3.  1:00.10 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4.  1:00.45 Sean Hartman
5.  1:01.26 jancsi02
6.  1:02.63 Shadowjockey
7.  1:03.03 Tommy Kiprillis
8.  1:04.58 Laura
9.  1:05.08 ichcubegern
10.  1:05.26 AlwinR
11.  1:05.80 thecubingwizard
12.  1:05.81 Micah Morrison
13.  1:06.57 Marco21
14.  1:07.07 JoXCuber
15.  1:07.57 OriginalUsername
16.  1:08.03 Khairur Rachim
17.  1:08.62 Cpimtong
18.  1:09.31 Manatee 10235
19.  1:10.21 Wilhelm
20.  1:10.24 arquillian
21.  1:10.96 gutte02
22.  1:11.18 Elf
23.  1:11.45 MCuber
24.  1:11.46 parkertrager
25.  1:12.35 HawaiiLife745
26.  1:12.40 CJK
27.  1:12.64 Michał Krasowski
28.  1:14.29 RileyN23
29.  1:14.63 jaysammey777
30.  1:14.80 PokeCubes
31.  1:14.91 G2013
32.  1:15.01 DiscolouredWenis
33.  1:15.60 samr
34.  1:15.95 NewoMinx
35.  1:16.49 DGCubes
36.  1:17.64 Cheng
37.  1:17.66 Mark Boyanowski
38.  1:19.02 abunickabhi
39.  1:21.79 YoniStrass
40.  1:22.74 João Vinicius
41.  1:25.77 typo56
42.  1:26.20 sigalig
43.  1:26.42 Michael DeLaRosa
44.  1:29.61 Aleksandar Dukleski
45.  1:29.71 Kerry_Creech
46.  1:29.95 colegemuth
47.  1:30.16 begiuli65
48.  1:30.42 MichaelNielsen
49.  1:34.25 Dylan Swarts
50.  1:35.12 Kit Clement
51.  1:35.63 pjk
52.  1:36.15 Little Sunrise
53.  1:37.35 Luke Garrett
54.  1:38.10 HendrikW
55.  1:39.03 BleachedTurtle
56.  1:40.70 elimescube
57.  1:40.92 Toothcraver55
58.  1:41.23 jackeyguy
59.  1:41.68 epride17
60.  1:41.73 MattP98
61.  1:43.06 whatshisbucket
62.  1:43.59 F2LSkip
63.  1:47.18 V.Kochergin
64.  1:51.40 Liam Wadek
65.  1:52.09 Rollercoasterben
66.  1:52.26 bilbo07
67.  1:52.27 Rory Dasher
68.  1:52.32 OwenB
69.  1:53.42 Cooki348
70.  1:56.15 Infraredlizards
71.  1:56.62 topppits
72.  1:59.56 TheOcarinaCuber
73.  2:00.83 DesertWolf
74.  2:00.95 bennettstouder
75.  2:00.99 Antto Pitkänen
76.  2:02.31 Natanael
77.  2:03.21 Nayano
78.  2:07.02 Ali161102
79.  2:09.05 skewby_cuber
80.  2:10.28 KingCanyon
81.  2:12.58 John Benwell
82.  2:12.67 UnknownCanvas
83.  2:15.30 OriEy
84.  2:15.65 thatkid
85.  2:17.67 Isaac Latta
86.  2:17.96 One Wheel
87.  2:19.84 Mike Hughey
88.  2:20.62 Axel Lönnstedt
89.  2:22.89 Parke187
90.  2:23.04 Cuz Red
91.  2:23.17 VIBE_ZT
92.  2:36.04 Koen van Aller
93.  2:38.94 Petri Krzywacki
94.  3:04.22 Jacck
95.  3:06.84 Julio974
96.  3:25.83 DanielStead03865
97.  3:36.07 Myko
98.  3:47.97 MatsBergsten
99.  5:00.18 goidlon
100.  DNF Coinman_
100.  DNF qaz
100.  DNF brad711


*6x6x6*(47)
1.  1:37.68 Dream Cubing
2.  1:47.18 zwhite
3.  1:52.91 Marco21


Spoiler



4.  1:53.12 jancsi02
5.  1:56.96 Sean Hartman
6.  1:58.06 gutte02
7.  1:58.24 thecubingwizard
8.  1:58.30 AlwinR
9.  1:58.68 ichcubegern
10.  2:00.23 Laura
11.  2:08.04 JackPfeifer
12.  2:09.49 Shadowjockey
13.  2:11.13 NewoMinx
14.  2:12.26 OriginalUsername
15.  2:12.98 HawaiiLife745
16.  2:15.04 arquillian
17.  2:16.75 Cpimtong
18.  2:19.41 PokeCubes
19.  2:20.87 Coinman_
20.  2:25.39 Mark Boyanowski
21.  2:25.67 CJK
22.  2:26.48 DiscolouredWenis
23.  2:28.31 Keroma12
24.  2:29.86 xyzzy
25.  2:31.09 jaysammey777
26.  2:31.89 sigalig
27.  2:32.68 colegemuth
28.  2:35.64 DGCubes
29.  3:02.34 João Vinicius
30.  3:05.87 Aleksandar Dukleski
31.  3:08.33 begiuli65
32.  3:13.57 Liam Wadek
33.  3:15.09 abunickabhi
34.  3:15.35 BleachedTurtle
35.  3:15.52 epride17
36.  3:28.55 Kit Clement
37.  3:53.26 whatshisbucket
38.  4:13.30 One Wheel
39.  4:20.12 Glomnipotent
40.  4:21.49 Nayano
41.  4:24.44 VIBE_ZT
42.  4:42.77 Mike Hughey
43.  4:57.87 Petri Krzywacki
44.  5:40.99 skewby_cuber
45.  DNF UnknownCanvas
45.  DNF Antto Pitkänen
45.  DNF MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(32)
1.  2:26.30 Dream Cubing
2.  2:27.15 zwhite
3.  2:30.63 jancsi02


Spoiler



4.  2:39.75 Sean Hartman
5.  2:44.62 Marco21
6.  2:53.96 ichcubegern
7.  2:59.65 gutte02
8.  3:01.02 Laura
9.  3:02.19 AlwinR
10.  3:02.60 Shadowjockey
11.  3:06.31 arquillian
12.  3:13.28 JoXCuber
13.  3:26.91 Mark Boyanowski
14.  3:29.99 OriginalUsername
15.  3:37.22 jaysammey777
16.  3:38.05 Blade616
17.  3:39.65 DiscolouredWenis
18.  3:49.08 colegemuth
19.  3:50.51 CJK
20.  3:51.24 sigalig
21.  3:58.13 DGCubes
22.  4:08.00 nikodem.rudy
23.  4:28.77 begiuli65
24.  4:44.02 João Vinicius
25.  4:54.55 Aleksandar Dukleski
26.  5:10.20 abunickabhi
27.  5:13.22 Liam Wadek
28.  5:58.22 HendrikW
29.  6:33.08 Mike Hughey
30.  6:50.44 One Wheel
31.  13:07.10 bennettstouder
32.  DNF cuberkid10


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(79)
1.  3.37 Skewber5689
2.  3.80 Varun Mohanraj
3.  3.98 ExultantCarn


Spoiler



4.  4.04 Sameer Aggarwal
5.  4.06 asacuber
6.  4.93 Khairur Rachim
7.  4.98 Alexis1011
8.  5.20 MichaelNielsen
9.  5.45 Legomanz
10.  5.65 JoXCuber
11.  6.67 nikodem.rudy
12.  7.25 MK
13.  7.32 OriginalUsername
14.  7.84 Kerry_Creech
15.  7.95 Magdamini
16.  8.07 PokeCubes
17.  8.28 arquillian
18.  8.39 Angry_Mob
19.  8.56 TipsterTrickster
20.  9.03 jaysammey777
21.  9.72 JackPfeifer
22.  10.78 lejitcuber
23.  10.87 Sean Hartman
24.  12.36 taco_schell
25.  13.30 G2013
26.  14.78 Color Cuber
27.  15.37 Cpimtong
28.  15.40 bilbo07
29.  15.64 Dylan Swarts
30.  15.69 yjko
31.  16.14 Blade616
32.  16.81 Axepick06
33.  16.92 Trig0n
34.  17.18 typo56
35.  17.62 u Cube
36.  17.70 abunickabhi
37.  18.40 Cuz Red
38.  19.14 ichcubegern
39.  19.89 Zeke Mackay
40.  20.73 MattP98
41.  21.90 Coneman
42.  22.48 Kit Clement
43.  25.72 Dream Cubing
44.  25.93 MatsBergsten
45.  26.29 MartinN13
46.  26.45 NewoMinx
47.  30.05 yovliporat
48.  30.65 Glomnipotent
49.  32.85 whatshisbucket
50.  34.02 parkertrager
51.  34.34 Cooki348
52.  34.64 fun at the joy
53.  34.87 Mike Hughey
54.  37.30 cuberkid10
55.  38.10 genius0717
56.  38.66 Shadowjockey
57.  39.79 Natanael
58.  39.88 Immolated-Marmoset
59.  42.86 skewby_cuber
60.  43.40 Jacck
61.  45.56 Axel Lönnstedt
62.  46.57 Logan
63.  48.46 John Benwell
64.  48.83 CJK
65.  52.48 AlwinR
66.  54.41 Rollercoasterben
67.  57.11 VIBE_ZT
68.  1:07.85 Billybong378
69.  1:41.89 Julio974
70.  2:30.12 Kal-Flo
71.  DNF d2polld
71.  DNF OriEy
71.  DNF riz3ndrr
71.  DNF george dunners
71.  DNF Cubinwitdapizza
71.  DNF 2017LAMB06
71.  DNF Myko
71.  DNF begiuli65
71.  DNF One Wheel


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(63)
1.  21.07 jakgun0130
2.  21.54 G2013
3.  21.56 Andrew_Rizo


Spoiler



4.  21.71 sigalig
5.  23.67 daniel678
6.  24.43 arquillian
7.  33.69 ican97
8.  37.97 dhafin
9.  38.14 bilbo07
10.  38.32 typo56
11.  39.26 Keroma12
12.  42.68 abunickabhi
13.  43.49 JackPfeifer
14.  46.61 Sameer Aggarwal
15.  47.70 Mikikajek
16.  48.29 jaysammey777
17.  53.38 Sean Hartman
18.  58.67 revaldoah
19.  59.87 Last Layer King
20.  1:03.67 Cpimtong
21.  1:04.80 Dylan Swarts
22.  1:04.95 Cuberstache
23.  1:06.83 BiscutDNF
24.  1:09.70 Kit Clement
25.  1:09.97 MattP98
26.  1:10.18 lejitcuber
27.  1:10.73 Zeke Mackay
28.  1:14.47 Mike Hughey
29.  1:15.28 DesertWolf
30.  1:16.86 MatsBergsten
31.  1:16.91 ichcubegern
32.  1:34.52 yovliporat
33.  1:41.31 Khairur Rachim
34.  1:45.50 skewby_cuber
35.  1:46.49 xpoes
36.  1:56.82 elimescube
37.  1:59.37 PokeCubes
38.  2:00.71 Natanael
39.  2:00.82 HawaiiLife745
40.  2:10.69 AlwinR
41.  2:13.92 whatshisbucket
42.  2:14.87 Wilhelm
43.  2:15.57 Magdamini
44.  2:20.24 Glomnipotent
45.  2:24.96 fun at the joy
46.  2:26.47 Jacck
47.  4:00.57 One Wheel
48.  4:07.84 VIBE_ZT
49.  4:09.03 MartinN13
50.  4:49.09 Axel Lönnstedt
51.  5:17.92 Myko
52.  DNF d2polld
52.  DNF Logan
52.  DNF Billybong378
52.  DNF Cooki348
52.  DNF yjko
52.  DNF OriEy
52.  DNF NewoMinx
52.  DNF CJK
52.  DNF Toothcraver55
52.  DNF Blade616
52.  DNF thatkid
52.  DNF JoXCuber


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(23)
1.  2:13.00 sigalig
2.  2:35.06 bilbo07
3.  2:55.18 abunickabhi


Spoiler



4.  4:16.51 dhafin
5.  4:28.08 JackPfeifer
6.  5:00.73 Dylan Swarts
7.  5:13.83 Mike Hughey
8.  5:34.64 Sean Hartman
9.  5:55.42 Mikikajek
10.  6:00.22 Sameer Aggarwal
11.  6:54.53 Last Layer King
12.  7:06.90 MatsBergsten
13.  7:39.10 JoXCuber
14.  8:13.42 jaysammey777
15.  10:00.35 Jacck
16.  10:25.45 elimescube
17.  17:13.84 brad711
18.  DNF Natanael
18.  DNF CJK
18.  DNF skewby_cuber
18.  DNF NewoMinx
18.  DNF TheOcarinaCuber
18.  DNF MattP98


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(13)
1.  3:25.13 sigalig
2.  5:34.57 abunickabhi
3.  11:09.12 Mike Hughey


Spoiler



4.  12:19.71 Sameer Aggarwal
5.  12:31.12 Sean Hartman
6.  12:34.43 MatsBergsten
7.  20:08.13 Jacck
8.  DNF bilbo07
8.  DNF Mikikajek
8.  DNF dhafin
8.  DNF MattP98
8.  DNF Dylan Swarts
8.  DNF TheOcarinaCuber


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(4)
1.  DNF MatsBergsten
1.  DNF abunickabhi
1.  DNF Jacck
1.  DNF Mike Hughey

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(2)
1.  DNF MatsBergsten
1.  DNF Mike Hughey

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(17)
1.  26/31 59:29 Keroma12
2.  14/15 35:24 Dylan Swarts
3.  15/21 60:00 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  13/18 60:00 Mike Hughey
5.  9/11 47:35 Cuberstache
6.  5/5 36:12 Natanael
7.  4/4 14:38 Zeke Mackay
8.  4/5 22:38 Jacck
9.  3/3 28:51 Axel Lönnstedt
10.  2/2 1:35 abunickabhi
11.  2/2 2:08 Sameer Aggarwal
12.  2/2 9:28 MartinN13
13.  2/3 18:54 Cooki348
14.  1/2 14:51 Myko
14.  0/2 20:05 Billybong378
14.  4/12 33:28 Mikikajek
14.  3/11 47:17 YouCubing


*3x3x3 one-handed*(155)
1.  11.53 parkertrager
2.  12.95 Khairur Rachim
3.  13.35 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  13.63 Sean Hartman
5.  13.82 Marco21
6.  13.89 Elo13
7.  14.14 GenTheThief
8.  14.15 AlwinR
9.  14.20 dat1asiandude
10.  14.44 jancsi02
11.  14.52 tJardigradHe
12.  14.63 NewoMinx
13.  14.71 lejitcuber
14.  14.73 Sameer Aggarwal
15.  14.91 Dream Cubing
16.  15.06 Cpimtong
17.  15.17 OriginalUsername
18.  15.19 CJK
19.  15.35 turtwig
20.  15.45 2017LAMB06
21.  15.49 Laura
22.  15.66 thecubingwizard
23.  15.75 JackPfeifer
24.  15.92 PokeCubes
25.  16.07 Zac04attack
26.  16.12 cuberkid10
27.  16.15 arquillian
28.  16.16 HawaiiLife745
29.  17.01 Nitheesh fmc
30.  17.07 Toothcraver55
31.  17.10 AlphaCam625
32.  17.82 Ontricus
33.  17.94 Teh Keng Foo
34.  17.96 ichcubegern
35.  18.08 Cheng
36.  18.22 zwhite
37.  18.32 asacuber
38.  18.45 DiscolouredWenis
39.  18.85 Zeke Mackay
40.  18.90 F2LSkip
41.  19.01 Aleksandar Dukleski
42.  19.28 JoXCuber
43.  19.53 Elf
44.  19.56 BradenTheMagician
45.  19.69 JChambers13
46.  19.71 MartinN13
47.  19.94 jaysammey777
48.  19.97 Kerry_Creech
49.  20.19 MCuber
50.  20.27 YoniStrass
51.  20.34 Michael DeLaRosa
52.  20.49 typo56
53.  20.57 abunickabhi
54.  20.65 2018JAIN01
55.  20.75 Mark Boyanowski
56.  21.07 MichaelNielsen
57.  21.22 Michał Krasowski
58.  21.32 xpoes
59.  21.53 nikodem.rudy
60.  21.54 RileyN23
61.  21.57 Kit Clement
62.  21.67 speedcuber71
63.  21.78 Loic Chiang
64.  22.03 Shadowjockey
65.  22.20 Last Layer King
66.  22.22 mikiwow123
67.  22.32 qaz
68.  22.65 Wilhelm
68.  22.65 OwenB
70.  22.86 DhruvA
70.  22.86 João Vinicius
72.  23.08 BiscutDNF
73.  23.33 Axel Lönnstedt
74.  23.44 Liam Wadek
75.  23.67 riz3ndrr
76.  23.81 xyzzy
77.  23.83 TheNoobCuber
78.  24.20 BenGotts
79.  24.37 Coneman
80.  24.44 d2polld
81.  24.62 Manatee 10235
82.  24.89 yjko
83.  24.95 Logan
84.  25.14 Letmeinpls
85.  25.42 Antto Pitkänen
86.  25.52 Cooki348
87.  26.05 TheKravCuber
88.  26.11 V.Kochergin
89.  26.21 Abhi
90.  26.27 Parke187
91.  26.36 Angry_Mob
92.  27.08 KingCanyon
93.  27.11 Moreno van Rooijen
94.  27.13 begiuli65
95.  27.77 genius0717
96.  27.81 KingCobble29
97.  28.10 MattP98
98.  28.15 revaldoah
99.  28.46 Trig0n
100.  28.53 epride17
101.  28.65 Glomnipotent
102.  28.71 Natanael
103.  29.12 Rollercoasterben
104.  29.63 DonovanTheCool
105.  30.08 fun at the joy
106.  30.09 Blade616
107.  30.60 thatkid
108.  30.79 brad711
109.  30.95 InlandEmpireCuber
110.  31.23 DGCubes
111.  31.29 Dylan Swarts
112.  31.64 Underwatercuber
113.  31.75 jackeyguy
113.  31.75 HighQualityCollection
115.  32.15 skewby_cuber
116.  32.40 Casper A.
117.  32.54 Axepick06
118.  32.78 Isaac Latta
119.  33.97 Petri Krzywacki
120.  34.15 Cuz Red
121.  34.66 bilbo07
122.  34.67 george dunners
123.  34.90 bennettstouder
124.  34.97 G2013
125.  35.67 BleachedTurtle
126.  36.58 Julio974
127.  36.61 obelisk477
128.  36.72 dhafin
129.  36.75 Koen van Aller
130.  36.94 DanielStead03865
131.  37.41 Mike Hughey
132.  37.53 Immolated-Marmoset
133.  38.20 John Benwell
134.  39.11 VIBE_ZT
135.  39.97 colegemuth
136.  40.48 Mbozcan
137.  40.82 Bubbagrub
138.  41.12 [email protected]
139.  42.35 Ali161102
140.  44.94 whatshisbucket
141.  45.26 ABadRubiksSolver
142.  48.22 Rocketcubing
143.  48.43 Cubing5life
144.  48.57 Billybong378
145.  49.20 PingPongCuber
146.  54.33 Jonasrox09
147.  55.19 Cubinwitdapizza
148.  57.48 One Wheel
149.  1:01.31 [email protected]
150.  1:03.17 Kal-Flo
151.  1:05.46 toinou06cubing
152.  1:11.75 Reddy
153.  1:27.27 Myko
154.  1:35.58 MJCuber05
155.  DNF tavery343


*3x3x3 With feet*(23)
1.  31.65 DhruvA
2.  34.54 JoXCuber
3.  36.06 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  37.54 OriginalUsername
5.  38.94 CJK
6.  39.65 parkertrager
7.  42.54 HawaiiLife745
8.  46.48 V.Kochergin
9.  48.34 AlwinR
10.  48.49 Zeke Mackay
11.  48.96 BradenTheMagician
12.  51.54 Sean Hartman
13.  51.78 Kerry_Creech
14.  1:04.34 Logan
15.  1:15.78 JackPfeifer
16.  1:19.66 ichcubegern
17.  1:20.46 Bubbagrub
18.  1:21.29 Wilhelm
19.  1:22.34 Mike Hughey
20.  1:27.67 PokeCubes
21.  1:31.96 João Vinicius
22.  2:08.89 VIBE_ZT
23.  3:37.30 george dunners


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(25)
1.  31.05 arquillian
2.  31.19 ichcubegern
3.  33.66 Reddy


Spoiler



4.  33.93 Zeke Mackay
5.  34.47 jaysammey777
6.  44.73 abunickabhi
7.  50.45 whatshisbucket
8.  51.17 DGCubes
9.  1:01.76 Wilhelm
10.  1:01.81 Cpimtong
11.  1:03.54 Sean Hartman
12.  1:05.07 colegemuth
13.  1:07.75 BradenTheMagician
14.  1:10.00 MCuber
15.  1:19.17 CJK
16.  1:21.36 Kit Clement
17.  1:21.49 Mike Hughey
18.  1:31.61 parkertrager
19.  1:36.01 Cooki348
20.  1:38.04 Axel Lönnstedt
21.  1:45.96 MartinN13
22.  2:01.52 Jacck
23.  2:19.53 MatsBergsten
24.  DNF Blade616
24.  DNF 2018JAIN01


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(32)
1.  24.00 (25, 23, 24) Tommy Kiprillis
2.  24.33 (24, 25, 24) Teh Keng Foo
3.  24.67 (20, 27, 27) WoowyBaby


Spoiler



4.  25.33 (26, 25, 25) jaysammey777
5.  28.00 (26, 29, 29) Kit Clement
6.  28.33 (29, 26, 30) xyzzy
6.  28.33 (28, 29, 28) Theo Leinad
8.  28.67 (31, 31, 24) G2013
8.  28.67 (27, 31, 28) asacuber
10.  30.00 (32, 28, 30) Bogdan
11.  31.00 (33, 30, 30) Sean Hartman
12.  33.67 (30, 33, 38) Kerry_Creech
13.  35.67 (34, 37, 36) Jacck
14.  37.67 (34, 39, 40) Mike Hughey
15.  39.00 (42, 44, 31) RyuKagamine
16.  40.00 (38, 45, 37) Color Cuber
17.  40.67 (42, 38, 42) MCuber
18.  44.67 (39, 46, 49) OwenB
19.  45.00 (42, 52, 41) abunickabhi
20.  DNF (30, 29, DNS) TipsterTrickster
20.  DNF (30, DNS, DNS) speedcuber71
20.  DNF (30, DNS, DNS) brad711
20.  DNF (44, 33, DNF) mista
20.  DNF (37, DNS, DNS) PokeCubes
20.  DNF (38, DNS, DNS) AlwinR
20.  DNF (38, DNS, DNS) tJardigradHe
20.  DNF (39, 44, DNF) Myko
20.  DNF (40, DNS, DNS) João Vinicius
20.  DNF (47, 51, DNS) Cubinwitdapizza
20.  DNF (50, DNS, DNS) JackPfeifer
20.  DNF (58, DNS, DNS) Billybong378
20.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) Trig0n


*2-3-4 Relay*(97)
1.  44.66 cuberkid10
2.  44.69 zwhite
3.  45.91 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  46.41 jancsi02
5.  48.97 Micah Morrison
6.  49.64 Cpimtong
7.  49.99 OriginalUsername
8.  50.10 arquillian
9.  50.77 G2013
10.  51.20 NewoMinx
11.  51.89 Elf
12.  52.31 Sean Hartman
13.  52.50 Dream Cubing
14.  52.70 Shadowjockey
15.  52.71 Wilhelm
16.  53.12 PokeCubes
17.  53.27 jaysammey777
18.  53.31 Kerry_Creech
19.  53.57 ichcubegern
20.  54.98 JoXCuber
21.  55.03 MCuber
22.  55.71 DGCubes
23.  56.07 MichaelNielsen
24.  56.46 DiscolouredWenis
25.  56.94 Liam Wadek
26.  57.56 Laura
27.  58.19 HawaiiLife745
28.  58.53 MK
29.  58.93 JackPfeifer
30.  59.40 Mark Boyanowski
31.  1:00.41 DhruvA
32.  1:00.76 Manatee 10235
33.  1:01.32 AlwinR
34.  1:02.37 parkertrager
35.  1:02.56 RileyN23
36.  1:02.83 Blade616
37.  1:03.21 Coneman
38.  1:03.46 riz3ndrr
39.  1:04.11 asacuber
40.  1:04.64 AlphaCam625
41.  1:05.38 Logan
42.  1:05.97 BradenTheMagician
43.  1:06.72 abunickabhi
44.  1:07.86 Cooki348
45.  1:08.75 jackeyguy
46.  1:08.88 typo56
47.  1:08.97 V.Kochergin
48.  1:09.04 yjko
49.  1:10.57 Michael DeLaRosa
50.  1:11.71 Aleksandar Dukleski
51.  1:12.23 begiuli65
52.  1:12.85 CJK
53.  1:12.92 colegemuth
54.  1:13.99 F2LSkip
55.  1:15.11 Natanael
56.  1:15.90 Cuz Red
57.  1:16.83 whatshisbucket
58.  1:16.98 Casper A.
59.  1:17.21 Antto Pitkänen
60.  1:17.84 Isaac Latta
61.  1:17.86 UnknownCanvas
62.  1:19.60 epride17
63.  1:19.94 Axel Lönnstedt
64.  1:20.34 Infraredlizards
65.  1:21.81 John Benwell
66.  1:21.84 tavery343
67.  1:22.83 InlandEmpireCuber
68.  1:24.96 Ali161102
69.  1:27.05 Rollercoasterben
70.  1:27.49 brad711
71.  1:27.58 Angry_Mob
72.  1:29.95 Koen van Aller
73.  1:34.88 d2polld
74.  1:35.70 2018JAIN01
75.  1:36.31 skewby_cuber
76.  1:36.65 DanielStead03865
77.  1:38.70 Julio974
78.  1:43.67 OriEy
79.  1:43.75 Pa_uL
80.  1:44.39 Petri Krzywacki
81.  1:46.62 bennettstouder
82.  1:48.97 VIBE_ZT
83.  1:49.86 Mike Hughey
84.  1:51.56 KingCanyon
85.  1:56.71 Axepick06
86.  1:59.86 One Wheel
87.  2:02.27 pizzacrust
88.  2:05.32 PingPongCuber
89.  2:10.60 KingCobble29
90.  2:13.01 Billybong378
91.  2:21.10 Jonasrox09
92.  2:26.69 Brayden Adams
93.  2:27.54 [email protected]
94.  2:37.85 george dunners
95.  2:49.45 Myko
96.  3:05.03 wearephamily1719
97.  DNF MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(53)
1.  1:38.23 jancsi02
2.  1:42.46 zwhite
3.  1:46.26 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  1:46.81 cuberkid10
5.  1:53.87 OriginalUsername
6.  1:53.99 Dream Cubing
7.  1:57.89 Shadowjockey
8.  1:58.41 JackPfeifer
9.  2:00.60 ichcubegern
10.  2:00.97 AlwinR
11.  2:04.96 Khairur Rachim
12.  2:05.40 JoXCuber
13.  2:07.18 arquillian
14.  2:09.16 CJK
15.  2:09.26 Laura
16.  2:10.12 DGCubes
17.  2:12.80 DiscolouredWenis
18.  2:15.23 G2013
19.  2:15.41 jaysammey777
20.  2:16.50 Micah Morrison
21.  2:16.55 abunickabhi
22.  2:17.54 Wilhelm
23.  2:18.76 PokeCubes
24.  2:19.54 typo56
25.  2:28.37 HawaiiLife745
26.  2:29.89 DhruvA
27.  2:36.72 Mark Boyanowski
28.  2:37.04 MichaelNielsen
29.  2:41.08 Michael DeLaRosa
30.  2:44.58 F2LSkip
31.  2:44.81 V.Kochergin
32.  2:45.48 jackeyguy
33.  2:48.81 yjko
34.  2:49.25 Aleksandar Dukleski
35.  2:58.34 colegemuth
36.  3:00.15 begiuli65
37.  3:04.35 Liam Wadek
38.  3:12.18 whatshisbucket
39.  3:35.92 Rollercoasterben
40.  3:36.56 Cooki348
41.  3:40.55 skewby_cuber
42.  3:41.94 VIBE_ZT
43.  3:44.74 Axel Lönnstedt
44.  3:51.81 UnknownCanvas
45.  3:59.80 Cuz Red
46.  4:14.86 Petri Krzywacki
47.  4:21.87 d2polld
48.  4:36.85 One Wheel
49.  4:41.13 Koen van Aller
50.  4:43.63 Mike Hughey
51.  5:00.06 DanielStead03865
52.  5:11.78 Julio974
53.  6:28.28 Myko


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(27)
1.  3:40.60 zwhite
2.  3:40.92 jancsi02
3.  3:48.09 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4.  3:49.06 Sean Hartman
5.  3:56.23 Shadowjockey
6.  4:08.56 Wilhelm
7.  4:27.35 ichcubegern
8.  4:29.27 jaysammey777
9.  4:30.07 JoXCuber
10.  4:35.45 OriginalUsername
11.  4:46.47 Mark Boyanowski
12.  4:54.27 CJK
13.  4:59.00 Laura
14.  5:08.52 DGCubes
15.  5:25.41 G2013
16.  5:26.34 abunickabhi
17.  5:36.47 colegemuth
18.  5:43.71 MichaelNielsen
19.  5:49.36 Aleksandar Dukleski
20.  6:35.83 Michael DeLaRosa
21.  6:41.15 Liam Wadek
22.  8:28.73 Mike Hughey
23.  8:31.82 One Wheel
24.  9:24.45 Petri Krzywacki
25.  10:28.86 whatshisbucket
26.  10:40.44 Axel Lönnstedt
27.  11:50.12 Koen van Aller


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(20)
1.  6:00.88 zwhite
2.  6:33.11 Laura
3.  6:41.70 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  7:20.56 jaysammey777
5.  7:37.17 cuberkid10
6.  7:39.64 ichcubegern
7.  7:58.83 OriginalUsername
8.  8:00.87 JoXCuber
9.  8:04.59 CJK
10.  8:12.90 tJardigradHe
11.  8:35.99 HawaiiLife745
12.  9:07.59 DGCubes
13.  10:03.28 abunickabhi
14.  10:20.36 Aleksandar Dukleski
15.  13:45.33 Liam Wadek
16.  14:47.57 One Wheel
17.  15:49.64 Mike Hughey
18.  22:02.87 Koen van Aller
19.  29:40.42 keebruce
20.  DNF Mark Boyanowski


*Clock*(60)
1.  4.80 TipsterTrickster
2.  5.33 JChambers13
3.  5.38 jaysammey777


Spoiler



4.  5.66 MartinN13
5.  5.87 Kerry_Creech
6.  6.78 MattP98
7.  6.84 Underwatercuber
8.  7.26 arquillian
8.  7.26 Sean Hartman
10.  7.44 Wilhelm
11.  7.81 AlwinR
12.  8.01 JoXCuber
13.  8.05 TheOcarinaCuber
14.  8.23 cuberkid10
15.  8.24 MCuber
16.  8.56 Laura
17.  9.08 Immolated-Marmoset
18.  9.17 Kit Clement
19.  9.24 Rollercoasterben
20.  9.46 DesertWolf
20.  9.46 2017LAMB06
22.  9.62 BradenTheMagician
23.  9.63 Blade616
24.  9.66 qaz
25.  9.75 PokeCubes
26.  9.81 typo56
27.  10.24 bhoffman492
28.  10.36 Shadowjockey
29.  10.55 Luke Garrett
30.  10.66 Pa_uL
31.  10.70 CJK
32.  10.76 NewoMinx
32.  10.76 JackPfeifer
34.  11.10 OriginalUsername
35.  11.90 Liam Wadek
36.  12.39 MichaelNielsen
37.  12.63 ichcubegern
38.  12.83 NoProblemCubing
39.  12.97 HawaiiLife745
40.  13.17 zwhite
41.  13.36 InlandEmpireCuber
42.  13.48 Bubbagrub
43.  13.61 jackeyguy
44.  13.68 João Vinicius
45.  14.15 epride17
46.  14.46 VIBE_ZT
47.  14.98 Antto Pitkänen
48.  16.95 Trig0n
49.  19.59 Mike Hughey
50.  21.72 Rory Dasher
51.  22.25 Michael DeLaRosa
52.  23.92 GTGil
53.  25.87 Julio974
54.  26.86 DanielStead03865
55.  30.66 Koen van Aller
56.  31.03 brad711
57.  31.11 UnknownCuber
58.  38.01 PingPongCuber
59.  39.21 One Wheel
60.  DNF AlphaCam625


*Megaminx*(71)
1.  46.22 lejitcuber
2.  48.32 thecubingwizard
3.  48.62 NewoMinx


Spoiler



4.  52.56 Sean Hartman
5.  52.70 arquillian
6.  53.68 Khairur Rachim
7.  55.28 Laura
8.  56.03 whatshisbucket
9.  56.09 cuberkid10
10.  56.24 jaysammey777
11.  56.49 OriginalUsername
12.  58.46 DGCubes
13.  58.80 jancsi02
14.  59.64 JackPfeifer
15.  59.75 MCuber
16.  1:00.67 GenTheThief
17.  1:00.90 zwhite
18.  1:01.53 Dream Cubing
19.  1:02.39 DhruvA
20.  1:02.98 HawaiiLife745
21.  1:10.74 ichcubegern
22.  1:11.27 Michał Krasowski
23.  1:11.54 CJK
24.  1:11.69 Wilhelm
25.  1:12.52 AlwinR
26.  1:13.87 Shadowjockey
27.  1:16.27 YouCubing
28.  1:16.29 JoXCuber
29.  1:17.70 PokeCubes
30.  1:18.13 begiuli65
31.  1:21.69 jackeyguy
32.  1:23.79 Little Sunrise
33.  1:24.15 Axel Lönnstedt
34.  1:26.94 tavery343
35.  1:27.75 Blade616
36.  1:27.83 colegemuth
37.  1:29.96 AlphaCam625
38.  1:30.34 Keroma12
39.  1:31.93 Owen Morrison
40.  1:32.86 João Vinicius
41.  1:32.90 BleachedTurtle
42.  1:34.80 Cooki348
43.  1:35.14 Keenan Johnson
44.  1:35.99 Cuz Red
45.  1:36.29 F2LSkip
46.  1:40.07 TheNoobCuber
47.  1:40.41 Trig0n
48.  1:42.28 Abhi
49.  1:47.65 Antto Pitkänen
50.  1:47.79 epride17
51.  1:48.01 MattP98
52.  1:54.53 Michael DeLaRosa
53.  1:56.61 abunickabhi
54.  2:06.64 VIBE_ZT
55.  2:07.07 Natanael
56.  2:09.78 Liam Wadek
57.  2:10.52 Rollercoasterben
58.  2:14.52 Julio974
59.  2:17.72 Lewis
60.  2:20.49 Mike Hughey
61.  2:33.29 Petri Krzywacki
62.  2:35.02 Koen van Aller
63.  2:38.76 CurlyFries
64.  2:43.35 [email protected]
65.  2:44.73 PingPongCuber
66.  3:09.37 One Wheel
67.  3:39.90 Billybong378
68.  DNF AidanNoogie
68.  DNF MartinN13
68.  DNF 2018JAIN01
68.  DNF bennettstouder


*Pyraminx*(136)
1.  2.18 MichaelNielsen
2.  2.22 AlwinR
3.  2.27 JMHCubed


Spoiler



4.  2.35 Magdamini
5.  2.38 DGCubes
6.  2.43 Toothcraver55
7.  2.73 parkertrager
8.  2.83 tJardigradHe
9.  2.84 Kerry_Creech
10.  2.88 Ontricus
11.  2.92 Sameer Aggarwal
12.  3.01 lejitcuber
13.  3.09 MCuber
14.  3.18 NoProblemCubing
14.  3.18 Zac04attack
16.  3.25 Abhi
16.  3.25 Cooki348
18.  3.33 SpiFunTastic
19.  3.35 Varun Mohanraj
20.  3.37 Ghost Cuber
21.  3.48 CJK
22.  3.55 Sean Hartman
23.  3.64 Cheng
23.  3.64 Tommy Kiprillis
25.  3.67 JackPfeifer
26.  3.83 KingCobble29
27.  3.88 BradenTheMagician
28.  4.01 Logan
29.  4.05 Coneman
30.  4.15 whatshisbucket
31.  4.17 JoXCuber
32.  4.25 PokeCubes
33.  4.28 MartinN13
34.  4.38 Trig0n
35.  4.41 Billybong378
35.  4.41 OriginalUsername
37.  4.52 ichcubegern
38.  4.58 Rory Dasher
39.  4.60 MK
40.  4.69 UnknownCanvas
41.  4.71 NewoMinx
42.  4.77 jaysammey777
43.  4.90 Luke Garrett
44.  4.91 arquillian
45.  4.94 HawaiiLife745
46.  4.96 JChambers13
47.  5.03 AlphaCam625
48.  5.12 asacuber
48.  5.12 DhruvA
50.  5.21 taco_schell
51.  5.36 begiuli65
52.  5.38 Laura
53.  5.42 João Vinicius
54.  5.43 Zeke Mackay
54.  5.43 Shadowjockey
56.  5.45 typo56
57.  5.49 RileyN23
58.  5.65 DanielStead03865
59.  5.74 Loic Chiang
60.  5.95 Color Cuber
61.  5.96 Cuz Red
62.  6.01 Mbozcan
63.  6.02 Keenan Johnson
63.  6.02 Parke187
65.  6.03 Dream Cubing
66.  6.04 2018JAIN01
67.  6.13 nikodem.rudy
67.  6.13 riz3ndrr
69.  6.19 MattP98
70.  6.23 InlandEmpireCuber
71.  6.25 GTGil
72.  6.34 Wilhelm
73.  6.39 DesertWolf
74.  6.43 jancsi02
75.  6.44 Liam Wadek
76.  6.53 bennettstouder
77.  6.55 samr
78.  6.72 Manatee 10235
79.  7.04 qaz
79.  7.04 BleachedTurtle
81.  7.06 OwenB
82.  7.10 Rollercoasterben
83.  7.12 Underwatercuber
84.  7.26 ABadRubiksSolver
85.  7.48 george dunners
85.  7.48 Brayden Adams
87.  7.50 savagecabbage1928
88.  7.56 TheNoobCuber
89.  7.57 jackeyguy
90.  7.60 fun at the joy
91.  7.61 Koen van Aller
92.  7.72 zwhite
93.  7.75 vilkkuti25
94.  7.80 Antto Pitkänen
95.  7.84 Axel Lönnstedt
95.  7.84 Natanael
97.  7.92 MJCuber05
97.  7.92 Immolated-Marmoset
99.  7.95 Blade616
100.  7.96 Cpimtong
101.  7.98 Axepick06
102.  8.06 Cubinwitdapizza
103.  8.14 bilbo07
104.  8.20 Last Layer King
105.  8.22 abunickabhi
106.  8.23 Infraredlizards
107.  8.27 Nazib
108.  8.37 tavery343
109.  8.40 yjko
110.  8.43 Isaac Latta
111.  8.44 skewby_cuber
112.  8.60 Kit Clement
113.  8.61 Julio974
114.  8.68 Michael DeLaRosa
115.  8.69 topppits
115.  8.69 PingPongCuber
117.  8.76 VIBE_ZT
118.  9.08 [email protected]
119.  9.37 Pa_uL
120.  9.55 Mike Hughey
121.  9.80 Casper A.
122.  10.13 Rocketcubing
123.  10.20 Jonasrox09
124.  10.70 epride17
125.  10.78 brad711
126.  10.83 Myko
127.  10.84 Ali161102
128.  10.85 yovliporat
129.  11.12 wearephamily1719
130.  11.92 Moreno van Rooijen
131.  12.13 DonovanTheCool
132.  12.44 pizzacrust
133.  12.61 dandreev
134.  13.19 genius0717
135.  13.46 UnknownCuber
136.  25.43 One Wheel


*Square-1*(99)
1.  7.02 Michał Krasowski
2.  7.36 jackeyguy
3.  7.92 JackPfeifer


Spoiler



4.  7.96 PokeCubes
5.  7.97 BenGotts
6.  8.25 dat1asiandude
7.  9.25 Tommy Kiprillis
8.  9.36 Sameer Aggarwal
9.  9.47 David ep
10.  10.39 thecubingwizard
11.  10.50 Shadowjockey
12.  10.90 speedcuber71
12.  10.90 Zac04attack
14.  12.66 AlwinR
15.  12.67 cuberkid10
16.  13.27 Sean Hartman
17.  13.31 YouCubing
18.  13.46 typo56
19.  13.53 Rollercoasterben
20.  13.58 Zeke Mackay
21.  13.83 DesertWolf
22.  13.95 AidanNoogie
23.  14.05 MCuber
24.  14.34 arquillian
25.  14.44 Andrew_Rizo
26.  14.90 Cpimtong
27.  15.01 tJardigradHe
28.  15.04 NewoMinx
28.  15.04 Magdamini
30.  15.17 BradenTheMagician
31.  15.54 Wilhelm
32.  15.75 Luke Garrett
33.  15.95 GTGil
34.  16.04 parkertrager
35.  16.63 RileyN23
36.  16.93 riz3ndrr
37.  17.01 ichcubegern
38.  17.33 Kerry_Creech
39.  17.40 asacuber
40.  17.53 MichaelNielsen
41.  17.61 DGCubes
42.  18.28 MattP98
43.  18.58 jaysammey777
44.  19.77 Antto Pitkänen
45.  20.00 Keenan Johnson
46.  20.02 Logan
47.  20.07 JoXCuber
48.  20.24 OwenB
49.  20.74 HawaiiLife745
50.  20.86 OriginalUsername
51.  21.25 Dream Cubing
52.  21.37 CJK
53.  22.11 Blade616
54.  22.18 samr
55.  22.59 Immolated-Marmoset
56.  22.63 VIBE_ZT
57.  22.67 Laura
58.  24.14 Kit Clement
59.  24.46 João Vinicius
60.  24.68 Mbozcan
61.  24.83 qaz
62.  25.59 DhruvA
63.  25.79 jancsi02
64.  26.92 Ontricus
65.  27.15 Toothcraver55
66.  28.91 Liam Wadek
67.  29.00 bennettstouder
68.  29.10 Pa_uL
69.  29.24 Infraredlizards
70.  29.28 whatshisbucket
71.  29.61 NoProblemCubing
72.  30.48 Underwatercuber
73.  31.12 AlphaCam625
74.  31.16 Michael DeLaRosa
75.  32.08 Trig0n
76.  33.81 Manatee 10235
77.  36.50 DiscolouredWenis
78.  37.23 BleachedTurtle
79.  38.42 PingPongCuber
80.  38.81 Cubinwitdapizza
81.  38.87 Natanael
82.  39.64 Brayden Adams
83.  40.09 Mike Hughey
84.  42.82 Casper A.
85.  44.80 fun at the joy
86.  45.97 skewby_cuber
87.  47.93 Billybong378
88.  51.19 markdlei
89.  51.39 Koen van Aller
90.  52.46 DonovanTheCool
91.  52.48 abunickabhi
92.  54.37 Axel Lönnstedt
93.  54.87 InlandEmpireCuber
94.  58.15 [email protected]
95.  1:01.83 Isaac Latta
96.  1:05.98 CurlyFries
97.  1:17.17 Parke187
98.  2:08.32 One Wheel
99.  DNF Julio974


*Skewb*(134)
1.  1.84 RileyN23
2.  2.15 TipsterTrickster
3.  2.29 asacuber


Spoiler



4.  2.58 JMHCubed
5.  2.65 bhoffman492
6.  2.81 Magdamini
7.  2.84 Sean Hartman
8.  2.87 lejitcuber
9.  2.97 Coneman
10.  3.03 Mbozcan
11.  3.09 Michał Krasowski
12.  3.14 JackPfeifer
13.  3.27 sascholeks
14.  3.28 tJardigradHe
15.  3.33 parkertrager
16.  3.50 [email protected]
17.  3.58 jaysammey777
18.  3.59 OriginalUsername
19.  3.67 DhruvA
20.  3.68 MichaelNielsen
21.  3.79 AlphaCam625
21.  3.79 riz3ndrr
23.  3.84 NewoMinx
24.  3.88 MattP98
25.  4.04 João Vinicius
26.  4.06 typo56
27.  4.10 arquillian
28.  4.17 Isaac Latta
29.  4.23 zwhite
30.  4.29 Kerry_Creech
31.  4.35 Color Cuber
32.  4.43 Immolated-Marmoset
33.  4.50 DGCubes
34.  4.55 HawaiiLife745
35.  4.62 Toothcraver55
36.  4.63 MCuber
37.  4.67 JChambers13
38.  4.75 MartinN13
39.  4.76 Zeke Mackay
39.  4.76 Sameer Aggarwal
41.  4.77 cuberkid10
42.  4.78 Antto Pitkänen
43.  4.80 Wilhelm
44.  4.81 VIBE_ZT
45.  4.84 dandreev
45.  4.84 whatshisbucket
45.  4.84 Cpimtong
48.  4.86 Luke Garrett
49.  4.94 Julio974
50.  4.96 Rory Dasher
51.  5.00 Trig0n
52.  5.01 BradenTheMagician
53.  5.10 Rollercoasterben
54.  5.19 Laura
55.  5.20 samr
56.  5.21 AlwinR
57.  5.22 Parke187
58.  5.23 ichcubegern
59.  5.28 mikiwow123
60.  5.32 TheKravCuber
61.  5.34 Dream Cubing
62.  5.39 d2polld
62.  5.39 taco_schell
64.  5.42 Legomanz
65.  5.43 MK
66.  5.49 DesertWolf
66.  5.49 Kit Clement
68.  5.68 PokeCubes
69.  5.72 Abhi
70.  5.81 Logan
71.  5.87 CJK
72.  6.11 savagecabbage1928
73.  6.16 Axel Lönnstedt
74.  6.18 epride17
75.  6.31 Aleksandar Dukleski
75.  6.31 speedcuber71
77.  6.37 JoXCuber
78.  6.44 BleachedTurtle
79.  6.58 fun at the joy
80.  6.59 Nazib
80.  6.59 jackeyguy
82.  6.60 Zac04attack
82.  6.60 Shadowjockey
84.  6.61 2018JAIN01
84.  6.61 dschieses
86.  6.92 OwenB
87.  7.05 qaz
88.  7.06 Bubbagrub
89.  7.14 GTGil
90.  7.16 Blade616
91.  7.33 SpiFunTastic
92.  7.54 InlandEmpireCuber
93.  7.72 DanielStead03865
94.  7.85 Cheng
95.  7.86 Liam Wadek
96.  8.01 Natanael
96.  8.01 Pa_uL
98.  8.04 UnknownCanvas
99.  8.09 Ontricus
100.  8.10 Skewber5689
101.  8.22 Underwatercuber
102.  8.55 Keenan Johnson
103.  8.59 skewby_cuber
104.  8.71 Manatee 10235
105.  8.76 Cooki348
106.  8.86 jancsi02
107.  8.92 Michael DeLaRosa
108.  9.04 Mike Hughey
109.  9.12 Billybong378
110.  9.17 abunickabhi
111.  9.60 Cuz Red
112.  9.73 MJCuber05
113.  9.83 Koen van Aller
114.  9.99 yovliporat
115.  10.08 ABadRubiksSolver
116.  10.11 KingCanyon
117.  10.19 Axepick06
118.  10.58 Poketube6681
119.  10.64 brad711
120.  11.19 Jonasrox09
121.  11.85 KingCobble29
122.  12.09 nikodem.rudy
123.  13.01 topppits
124.  13.10 DonovanTheCool
125.  13.13 Brayden Adams
125.  13.13 genius0717
127.  13.33 PikachuPlayz_MC
128.  13.43 PingPongCuber
129.  13.66 John Benwell
130.  15.59 george dunners
131.  15.90 Rocketcubing
132.  18.44 UnknownCuber
133.  21.38 Casper A.
134.  40.09 One Wheel


*Kilominx*(21)
1.  18.18 jaysammey777
2.  23.30 whatshisbucket
3.  24.13 NewoMinx


Spoiler



4.  27.47 DGCubes
5.  27.80 OriginalUsername
6.  30.53 ichcubegern
7.  35.89 Logan
8.  36.91 Wilhelm
9.  37.56 colegemuth
10.  40.56 abunickabhi
11.  41.32 CJK
12.  45.67 Julio974
13.  47.97 Billybong378
14.  48.63 BleachedTurtle
15.  52.81 Marco21
16.  54.34 Natanael
17.  57.58 Axel Lönnstedt
18.  58.64 tavery343
19.  1:01.80 Mike Hughey
20.  1:04.46 PingPongCuber
21.  1:35.00 UnknownCanvas


*Mini Guildford*(26)
1.  3:52.00 zwhite
2.  4:00.27 NewoMinx
3.  4:07.09 Laura


Spoiler



4.  4:09.31 jaysammey777
5.  4:14.87 arquillian
6.  4:20.28 jancsi02
7.  4:25.09 ichcubegern
8.  4:31.17 OriginalUsername
9.  4:31.26 JoXCuber
10.  4:43.09 CJK
11.  4:55.36 Wilhelm
12.  5:09.00 BradenTheMagician
13.  5:16.35 MichaelNielsen
14.  5:33.08 leudcfa
15.  5:44.55 Blade616
16.  6:08.42 abunickabhi
17.  6:35.56 Michael DeLaRosa
18.  6:45.17 Rollercoasterben
19.  7:23.79 Liam Wadek
20.  7:28.66 epride17
21.  9:12.75 Julio974
22.  9:24.58 Mike Hughey
23.  10:04.77 vilkkuti25
24.  10:36.47 Koen van Aller
25.  12:03.39 Brayden Adams
26.  19:17.50 -1


*Redi Cube*(31)
1.  8.91 João Vinicius
2.  9.25 Trig0n
3.  10.06 2017LAMB06


Spoiler



4.  12.78 DGCubes
5.  13.96 george dunners
6.  15.44 OriginalUsername
7.  16.26 Wilhelm
8.  16.30 AlwinR
9.  16.79 Luke Garrett
10.  17.87 Zeke Mackay
11.  18.30 ichcubegern
12.  18.47 JoXCuber
13.  18.71 JackPfeifer
14.  19.78 Natanael
15.  19.79 Kit Clement
16.  19.88 PingPongCuber
17.  20.09 InlandEmpireCuber
18.  21.01 VIBE_ZT
19.  21.50 Julio974
20.  22.34 abunickabhi
21.  22.70 Axel Lönnstedt
22.  22.86 JChambers13
23.  23.07 Blade616
24.  23.08 begiuli65
25.  25.33 Billybong378
26.  26.49 jaysammey777
27.  27.00 Logan
28.  27.08 Rollercoasterben
29.  29.16 Mike Hughey
30.  32.07 yovliporat
31.  DNF Michael DeLaRosa


*Master Pyraminx*(18)
1.  27.02 Ontricus
2.  35.99 Natanael
3.  37.25 Zeke Mackay


Spoiler



4.  38.15 ichcubegern
5.  40.01 Billybong378
6.  44.16 DGCubes
7.  45.60 Kit Clement
8.  46.84 abunickabhi
9.  48.82 Julio974
10.  51.12 BleachedTurtle
11.  51.41 Wilhelm
12.  52.64 TipsterTrickster
13.  56.97 VIBE_ZT
14.  57.55 Mike Hughey
15.  1:24.98 PingPongCuber
16.  1:40.65 pizzacrust
17.  1:54.25 UnknownCanvas
18.  4:25.47 Axel Lönnstedt



*Contest results*(263)
1.  1840 Sean Hartman
2.  1569 jaysammey777
3.  1564 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  1510 arquillian
5.  1477 AlwinR
6.  1468 JackPfeifer
7.  1464 ichcubegern
8.  1415 JoXCuber
9.  1361 PokeCubes
10.  1306 cuberkid10
11.  1295 zwhite
12.  1291 Laura
13.  1287 NewoMinx
14.  1268 Shadowjockey
15.  1265 HawaiiLife745
16.  1262 Cpimtong
17.  1254 Sameer Aggarwal
18.  1251 MichaelNielsen
19.  1237 CJK
20.  1214 Wilhelm
21.  1204 Dream Cubing
22.  1199 jancsi02
23.  1191 DGCubes
24.  1170 Kerry_Creech
25.  1150 Khairur Rachim
25.  1150 MCuber
27.  1078 typo56
28.  1069 tJardigradHe
29.  1061 Luke Garrett
30.  1056 Zeke Mackay
31.  1047 parkertrager
32.  1029 abunickabhi
33.  995 lejitcuber
34.  989 DhruvA
35.  987 asacuber
36.  984 RileyN23
37.  964 BradenTheMagician
38.  929 Tommy Kiprillis
39.  891 João Vinicius
40.  890 AlphaCam625
41.  872 Toothcraver55
42.  847 Marco21
43.  846 DiscolouredWenis
44.  842 whatshisbucket
45.  837 Michael DeLaRosa
46.  836 thecubingwizard
47.  830 Cheng
48.  822 Manatee 10235
49.  814 Kit Clement
49.  814 Magdamini
51.  809 Logan
52.  789 MattP98
53.  785 Zac04attack
54.  781 samr
55.  780 Coneman
55.  780 Liam Wadek
57.  762 jackeyguy
58.  760 Cooki348
59.  759 Ontricus
60.  755 G2013
60.  755 Aleksandar Dukleski
62.  754 Trig0n
63.  752 Elf
64.  728 Rollercoasterben
65.  726 Mark Boyanowski
66.  723 speedcuber71
67.  719 MK
68.  714 Blade616
69.  711 2017LAMB06
70.  700 Micah Morrison
71.  694 OwenB
72.  691 MartinN13
73.  690 riz3ndrr
74.  689 nikodem.rudy
75.  676 dat1asiandude
76.  661 begiuli65
77.  656 Michał Krasowski
78.  654 Legomanz
79.  653 Antto Pitkänen
80.  651 gutte02
81.  649 Natanael
82.  647 Axel Lönnstedt
83.  637 Varun Mohanraj
84.  617 yjko
85.  610 F2LSkip
86.  597 Rory Dasher
87.  592 2018JAIN01
88.  581 Cuz Red
89.  580 Dylan Swarts
90.  577 Mike Hughey
91.  571 sigalig
92.  570 Abhi
93.  569 Underwatercuber
94.  567 [email protected]
95.  560 colegemuth
96.  552 Isaac Latta
97.  549 Keenan Johnson
98.  546 qaz
99.  545 JMHCubed
100.  544 BleachedTurtle
101.  538 DesertWolf
102.  533 JChambers13
103.  522 VIBE_ZT
104.  514 Loic Chiang
105.  503 NoProblemCubing
106.  501 V.Kochergin
107.  499 ExultantCarn
108.  494 skewby_cuber
109.  486 Julio974
110.  483 Color Cuber
111.  478 TipsterTrickster
112.  476 DanielStead03865
113.  462 Parke187
114.  460 epride17
115.  455 Angry_Mob
116.  454 GTGil
117.  453 Andrew_Rizo
117.  453 AidanNoogie
117.  453 YoniStrass
120.  451 d2polld
121.  449 Coinman_
122.  441 Koen van Aller
123.  439 InlandEmpireCuber
124.  432 fun at the joy
125.  424 KingCobble29
125.  424 Billybong378
127.  421 Mbozcan
128.  419 Immolated-Marmoset
129.  407 mista
130.  399 bennettstouder
131.  388 TheOcarinaCuber
132.  382 Owen Morrison
133.  380 brad711
134.  379 SpiFunTastic
135.  374 Casper A.
135.  374 tc kruber
137.  371 genius0717
138.  369 Little Sunrise
139.  366 GenTheThief
140.  360 UnknownCanvas
141.  359 Axepick06
142.  357 mihnea3000
143.  356 bilbo07
144.  354 Nazib
145.  353 obelisk477
146.  348 BenGotts
147.  347 KingCanyon
148.  346 mikiwow123
149.  345 Elo13
150.  344 bhoffman492
151.  340 tavery343
151.  340 TheNoobCuber
153.  337 xyzzy
154.  326 Skewber5689
155.  325 Infraredlizards
156.  320 turtwig
157.  316 Alexis1011
158.  315 Glomnipotent
159.  310 Last Layer King
160.  309 David ep
161.  307 Nitheesh fmc
162.  305 Teh Keng Foo
163.  303 FlipKing_Cubes
164.  288 xpoes
164.  288 HendrikW
166.  282 zhata
167.  281 Brayden Adams
168.  276 John Benwell
169.  274 Pa_uL
170.  271 Ali161102
171.  261 george dunners
172.  250 20luky3
173.  249 Letmeinpls
174.  247 topppits
175.  237 pjk
176.  233 TheKravCuber
177.  231 dhafin
178.  229 DonovanTheCool
179.  227 taco_schell
180.  224 thatkid
181.  220 One Wheel
182.  218 sascholeks
183.  208 Fred Lang
184.  206 Petri Krzywacki
185.  204 Ghost Cuber
185.  204 MatsBergsten
187.  196 revaldoah
188.  195 savagecabbage1928
189.  191 yovliporat
190.  190 PingPongCuber
191.  188 BradyCubes08
192.  181 Jacck
193.  180 Moreno van Rooijen
194.  177 Cubinwitdapizza
195.  175 [email protected]
196.  173 OriEy
197.  170 Keroma12
198.  166 xXflesstosub10Xx
199.  159 elimescube
200.  156 Bubbagrub
201.  155 Nayano
201.  155 dycocubix
203.  153 ABadRubiksSolver
204.  152 Myko
205.  147 ican97
205.  147 Turbo TPS
207.  141 BiscutDNF
208.  140 YouCubing
209.  137 dandreev
209.  137 Kal-Flo
211.  135 vilkkuti25
212.  128 Bonmon2
213.  125 Poketube6681
214.  121 UnknownCuber
215.  119 abhijat
215.  119 Jonasrox09
217.  100 HighQualityCollection
218.  97 pizzacrust
219.  95 Rocketcubing
220.  94 Animaginarytale
220.  94 [email protected]
222.  92 Mikikajek
223.  86 Cuberstache
224.  85 [email protected]
224.  85 LambdaPi
226.  82 Cubing5life
227.  80 MJCuber05
228.  71 jakgun0130
228.  71 toinou06cubing
230.  67 CubingCrazy
230.  67 daniel678
232.  63 xbrandationx
233.  60 Lvl9001Wizard
234.  59 Theo Leinad
235.  56 CurlyFries
236.  55 Sakiswi
237.  52 dschieses
238.  51 Apolo
239.  50 u Cube
240.  49 PikachuPlayz_MC
241.  47 Reddy
242.  46 Lewis
243.  44 wearephamily1719
244.  40 WoowyBaby
244.  40 samath
246.  35 Llewelys
247.  33 Bogdan
247.  33 MarkA64
249.  32 Lux
250.  28 RyuKagamine
251.  26 lego303
252.  19 [email protected]
253.  17 Anthem
253.  17 leudcfa
255.  16 capcubeing
255.  16 markdlei
257.  14 znay
258.  11 shawnbyday
258.  11 GalaxyCuber
260.  9 goidlon
261.  8 matt boeren
262.  7 keebruce
263.  5 -1


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 29, 2019)

263 competitors this week - almost as many as last week! And the winner this week is number 238.

That means our winner this week is *Apolo!* ! Congratulations!!


----------

